# @*(&^&^% Microsoft!!!!!



## Ringel05

Rebuilt my 7 year old computer a few weeks back, initially put 16GBs RAM in then ordered another 16GBs and installed it 1/2 hour ago.......  Windows show the 32 GBs but says only 16 is usable......  Checked MSCONFIG - Boot - Advanced, the max RAM box is unchecked so that's not the problem.  Dig around the internet and discover that Win 7 Home Premium x64 only supports 16GBs of RAM.  What money hungry asshole at M$ came up with that ripoff??!!
So now I have to either purchase Win 7 Pro or Ultimate or upgrade to Win 10 to use the 32 GBs.........  Damn am I pissed!!!!!!


----------



## saveliberty

I see Win10 in your future.


----------



## Ringel05

saveliberty said:


> I see Win10 in your future.


I just did updates on that one and allowed the Win 10 update to install.  Downloaded the upgrade and it's almost done installing Win 10 now.


----------



## Ringel05

Did the upgrade.......  everything is working fine...... except the brand new (installed today before the upgrade) Samsung CD DVD burner...... 
Found out in a chat that they have a special team set up for this issue, 1-800 number...... 9 to 9 EST...... it's 7:29 here......


----------



## Ringel05

Never mind, got it working, turned it off, plugged the SATA cable into a different slot and rebooted.
Been busy loading what I want, deleting what I don't want (and can delete for now).  Did find a program that not only blocks Microsoft's "spying" but also allows you to uninstall all the Microsoft Apps that you don't want, (that would be all of them for me).


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Rebuilt my 7 year old computer a few weeks back, initially put 16GBs RAM in then ordered another 16GBs and installed it 1/2 hour ago.......  Windows show the 32 GBs but says only 16 is usable......  Checked MSCONFIG - Boot - Advanced, the max RAM box is unchecked so that's not the problem.  Dig around the internet and discover that Win 7 Home Premium x64 only supports 16GBs of RAM.  What money hungry asshole at M$ came up with that ripoff??!!
> So now I have to either purchase Win 7 Pro or Ultimate or upgrade to Win 10 to use the 32 GBs.........  Damn am I pissed!!!!!!


Don´t mind. You will not even be using the first 16 Gb of RAM.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rebuilt my 7 year old computer a few weeks back, initially put 16GBs RAM in then ordered another 16GBs and installed it 1/2 hour ago.......  Windows show the 32 GBs but says only 16 is usable......  Checked MSCONFIG - Boot - Advanced, the max RAM box is unchecked so that's not the problem.  Dig around the internet and discover that Win 7 Home Premium x64 only supports 16GBs of RAM.  What money hungry asshole at M$ came up with that ripoff??!!
> So now I have to either purchase Win 7 Pro or Ultimate or upgrade to Win 10 to use the 32 GBs.........  Damn am I pissed!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Don´t mind. You will not even be using the first 16 Gb of RAM.
Click to expand...

The upgrade is already done and everything is running much faster.  
I do have one question not related to this;
If I buy a XBox One do I have to log into my Microsoft account to use it?


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> The upgrade is already done and everything is running much faster.


This is impossible. Just because you install 16 or 32 Gb of Ram, the computer does not use it. It is like if you buy a car with a big trunk, expecting the trunk will be filled automatically with new stuff. Meaning: If you don´t use programs that consume many RAM, most of the memory will be left unused.




Ringel05 said:


> I do have one question not related to this;
> If I buy a XBox One do I have to log into my Microsoft account to use it?


I am not sure, but I think yes. At least you have to connect it to the Internet once. I also think that the PS4 is the better choice.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The upgrade is already done and everything is running much faster.
> 
> 
> 
> This is impossible. Just because you install 16 or 32 Gb of Ram, the computer does not use it. It is like if you buy a car with a big trunk, expecting the trunk will be filled automatically with new stuff. Meaning: If you don´t use programs that consume many RAM, most of the memory will be left unused.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do have one question not related to this;
> If I buy a XBox One do I have to log into my Microsoft account to use it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not sure, but I think yes. At least you have to connect it to the Internet once. I also think that the PS4 is the better choice.
Click to expand...

Games, talking about games especially the high graphics ones.  I know the games I already have (via Steam) will play on Xbox, don't know if they will play on PS4 without having to repurchase them.


----------



## Freiheit

Ringel05 said:


> Never mind, got it working, turned it off, plugged the SATA cable into a different slot and rebooted.
> Been busy loading what I want, deleting what I don't want (and can delete for now).  Did find a program that not only blocks Microsoft's "spying" but also allows you to uninstall all the Microsoft Apps that you don't want, (that would be all of them for me).


Please be so kind and name the program that allows one to uninstall all the microsoft apps and the Borgware.  Thank you


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The upgrade is already done and everything is running much faster.
> 
> 
> 
> This is impossible. Just because you install 16 or 32 Gb of Ram, the computer does not use it. It is like if you buy a car with a big trunk, expecting the trunk will be filled automatically with new stuff. Meaning: If you don´t use programs that consume many RAM, most of the memory will be left unused.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do have one question not related to this;
> If I buy a XBox One do I have to log into my Microsoft account to use it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not sure, but I think yes. At least you have to connect it to the Internet once. I also think that the PS4 is the better choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Games, talking about games especially the high graphics ones.  I know the games I already have (via Steam) will play on Xbox, don't know if they will play on PS4 without having to repurchase them.
Click to expand...

You can eventually stream PC games on the Xbox but this requires the PC to run the games, not the Xbox. I don´t know how far MS is with that feature. You can also connect your TV to the PC for the same result.


----------



## Ringel05

Freiheit said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never mind, got it working, turned it off, plugged the SATA cable into a different slot and rebooted.
> Been busy loading what I want, deleting what I don't want (and can delete for now).  Did find a program that not only blocks Microsoft's "spying" but also allows you to uninstall all the Microsoft Apps that you don't want, (that would be all of them for me).
> 
> 
> 
> Please be so kind and name the program that allows one to uninstall all the microsoft apps and the Borgware.  Thank you
Click to expand...

Download Destroy Windows 10 Spying  - MajorGeeks


----------



## Dante

Ringel05 said:


> Rebuilt my 7 year old computer a few weeks back, initially put 16GBs RAM in then ordered another 16GBs and installed it 1/2 hour ago.......  Windows show the 32 GBs but says only 16 is usable......  Checked MSCONFIG - Boot - Advanced, the max RAM box is unchecked so that's not the problem.  Dig around the internet and discover that Win 7 Home Premium x64 only supports 16GBs of RAM.  What money hungry asshole at M$ came up with that ripoff??!!
> So now I have to either purchase Win 7 Pro or Ultimate or upgrade to Win 10 to use the 32 GBs.........  Damn am I pissed!!!!!!


So you did not do your homework?

Hmm...  not too bright


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The upgrade is already done and everything is running much faster.
> 
> 
> 
> This is impossible. Just because you install 16 or 32 Gb of Ram, the computer does not use it. It is like if you buy a car with a big trunk, expecting the trunk will be filled automatically with new stuff. Meaning: If you don´t use programs that consume many RAM, most of the memory will be left unused.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do have one question not related to this;
> If I buy a XBox One do I have to log into my Microsoft account to use it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not sure, but I think yes. At least you have to connect it to the Internet once. I also think that the PS4 is the better choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Games, talking about games especially the high graphics ones.  I know the games I already have (via Steam) will play on Xbox, don't know if they will play on PS4 without having to repurchase them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can eventually stream PC games on the Xbox but this requires the PC to run the games, not the Xbox. I don´t know how far MS is with that feature. You can also connect your TV to the PC for the same result.
Click to expand...

Well I know all of the games I have on Steam will run on Xbox, no PC needed so if push comes to shove and I decide I've had it with Microsoft I can just switch over to Xbox to run my games and only have to replace a few most of which can be found cheap at pawn shops and thrift stores.


----------



## Ringel05

Dante said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rebuilt my 7 year old computer a few weeks back, initially put 16GBs RAM in then ordered another 16GBs and installed it 1/2 hour ago.......  Windows show the 32 GBs but says only 16 is usable......  Checked MSCONFIG - Boot - Advanced, the max RAM box is unchecked so that's not the problem.  Dig around the internet and discover that Win 7 Home Premium x64 only supports 16GBs of RAM.  What money hungry asshole at M$ came up with that ripoff??!!
> So now I have to either purchase Win 7 Pro or Ultimate or upgrade to Win 10 to use the 32 GBs.........  Damn am I pissed!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> So you did not do your homework?
> 
> Hmm...  not too bright
Click to expand...

Like you got straight As 100% of the time......


----------



## Dante

Never understood the gaming thing online. Oh well...

I guess I get to keep...


----------



## Dante

Ringel05 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rebuilt my 7 year old computer a few weeks back, initially put 16GBs RAM in then ordered another 16GBs and installed it 1/2 hour ago.......  Windows show the 32 GBs but says only 16 is usable......  Checked MSCONFIG - Boot - Advanced, the max RAM box is unchecked so that's not the problem.  Dig around the internet and discover that Win 7 Home Premium x64 only supports 16GBs of RAM.  What money hungry asshole at M$ came up with that ripoff??!!
> So now I have to either purchase Win 7 Pro or Ultimate or upgrade to Win 10 to use the 32 GBs.........  Damn am I pissed!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> So you did not do your homework?
> 
> Hmm...  not too bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like you got straight As 100% of the time......
Click to expand...


Homework. People who build anything should do their homework. Problem I found on the web is most people fly by the seat of their pants. Shit, half of the fixes on forums like your Geek site are bs and do more harm than good. But  go play online games and rebuild old boxes if that's what wets your whistle


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The upgrade is already done and everything is running much faster.
> 
> 
> 
> This is impossible. Just because you install 16 or 32 Gb of Ram, the computer does not use it. It is like if you buy a car with a big trunk, expecting the trunk will be filled automatically with new stuff. Meaning: If you don´t use programs that consume many RAM, most of the memory will be left unused.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do have one question not related to this;
> If I buy a XBox One do I have to log into my Microsoft account to use it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not sure, but I think yes. At least you have to connect it to the Internet once. I also think that the PS4 is the better choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Games, talking about games especially the high graphics ones.  I know the games I already have (via Steam) will play on Xbox, don't know if they will play on PS4 without having to repurchase them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can eventually stream PC games on the Xbox but this requires the PC to run the games, not the Xbox. I don´t know how far MS is with that feature. You can also connect your TV to the PC for the same result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I know all of the games I have on Steam will run on Xbox, no PC needed so if push comes to shove and I decide I've had it with Microsoft I can just switch over to Xbox to run my games and only have to replace a few most of which can be found cheap at pawn shops and thrift stores.
Click to expand...

I would try it now to prevent you from suffering a big disappointment.


----------



## Ringel05

Dante said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rebuilt my 7 year old computer a few weeks back, initially put 16GBs RAM in then ordered another 16GBs and installed it 1/2 hour ago.......  Windows show the 32 GBs but says only 16 is usable......  Checked MSCONFIG - Boot - Advanced, the max RAM box is unchecked so that's not the problem.  Dig around the internet and discover that Win 7 Home Premium x64 only supports 16GBs of RAM.  What money hungry asshole at M$ came up with that ripoff??!!
> So now I have to either purchase Win 7 Pro or Ultimate or upgrade to Win 10 to use the 32 GBs.........  Damn am I pissed!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> So you did not do your homework?
> 
> Hmm...  not too bright
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like you got straight As 100% of the time......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Homework. People who build anything should do their homework. Problem I found on the web is most people fly by the seat of their pants. Shit, half of the fixes on forums like your Geek site are bs and do more harm than good. But  go play online games and rebuild old boxes if that's what wets your whistle
Click to expand...

It does.  Problem?  Or is your narcissism getting the better of you?


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The upgrade is already done and everything is running much faster.
> 
> 
> 
> This is impossible. Just because you install 16 or 32 Gb of Ram, the computer does not use it. It is like if you buy a car with a big trunk, expecting the trunk will be filled automatically with new stuff. Meaning: If you don´t use programs that consume many RAM, most of the memory will be left unused.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do have one question not related to this;
> If I buy a XBox One do I have to log into my Microsoft account to use it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not sure, but I think yes. At least you have to connect it to the Internet once. I also think that the PS4 is the better choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Games, talking about games especially the high graphics ones.  I know the games I already have (via Steam) will play on Xbox, don't know if they will play on PS4 without having to repurchase them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can eventually stream PC games on the Xbox but this requires the PC to run the games, not the Xbox. I don´t know how far MS is with that feature. You can also connect your TV to the PC for the same result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I know all of the games I have on Steam will run on Xbox, no PC needed so if push comes to shove and I decide I've had it with Microsoft I can just switch over to Xbox to run my games and only have to replace a few most of which can be found cheap at pawn shops and thrift stores.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would try it now to prevent you from suffering a big disappointment.
Click to expand...

Everyone has their favorites, I've played on Xbox before, my nephew had a 360.  Never had any problems with it.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is impossible. Just because you install 16 or 32 Gb of Ram, the computer does not use it. It is like if you buy a car with a big trunk, expecting the trunk will be filled automatically with new stuff. Meaning: If you don´t use programs that consume many RAM, most of the memory will be left unused.
> 
> 
> I am not sure, but I think yes. At least you have to connect it to the Internet once. I also think that the PS4 is the better choice.
> 
> 
> 
> Games, talking about games especially the high graphics ones.  I know the games I already have (via Steam) will play on Xbox, don't know if they will play on PS4 without having to repurchase them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can eventually stream PC games on the Xbox but this requires the PC to run the games, not the Xbox. I don´t know how far MS is with that feature. You can also connect your TV to the PC for the same result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I know all of the games I have on Steam will run on Xbox, no PC needed so if push comes to shove and I decide I've had it with Microsoft I can just switch over to Xbox to run my games and only have to replace a few most of which can be found cheap at pawn shops and thrift stores.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would try it now to prevent you from suffering a big disappointment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone has their favorites, I've played on Xbox before, my nephew had a 360.  Never had any problems with it.
Click to expand...

I mean the day you figure out your PC games don´t run on the Xbox.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Games, talking about games especially the high graphics ones.  I know the games I already have (via Steam) will play on Xbox, don't know if they will play on PS4 without having to repurchase them.
> 
> 
> 
> You can eventually stream PC games on the Xbox but this requires the PC to run the games, not the Xbox. I don´t know how far MS is with that feature. You can also connect your TV to the PC for the same result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I know all of the games I have on Steam will run on Xbox, no PC needed so if push comes to shove and I decide I've had it with Microsoft I can just switch over to Xbox to run my games and only have to replace a few most of which can be found cheap at pawn shops and thrift stores.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would try it now to prevent you from suffering a big disappointment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone has their favorites, I've played on Xbox before, my nephew had a 360.  Never had any problems with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mean the day you figure out your PC games don´t run on the Xbox.
Click to expand...

Steam.  You do know what Steam is, right?


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can eventually stream PC games on the Xbox but this requires the PC to run the games, not the Xbox. I don´t know how far MS is with that feature. You can also connect your TV to the PC for the same result.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I know all of the games I have on Steam will run on Xbox, no PC needed so if push comes to shove and I decide I've had it with Microsoft I can just switch over to Xbox to run my games and only have to replace a few most of which can be found cheap at pawn shops and thrift stores.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would try it now to prevent you from suffering a big disappointment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone has their favorites, I've played on Xbox before, my nephew had a 360.  Never had any problems with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mean the day you figure out your PC games don´t run on the Xbox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Steam.  You do know what Steam is, right?
Click to expand...

And?


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I know all of the games I have on Steam will run on Xbox, no PC needed so if push comes to shove and I decide I've had it with Microsoft I can just switch over to Xbox to run my games and only have to replace a few most of which can be found cheap at pawn shops and thrift stores.
> 
> 
> 
> I would try it now to prevent you from suffering a big disappointment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone has their favorites, I've played on Xbox before, my nephew had a 360.  Never had any problems with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mean the day you figure out your PC games don´t run on the Xbox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Steam.  You do know what Steam is, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And?
Click to expand...

I already own the game, I just download the Xbox version.  Same with games I purchased through Amazon that have Xbox versions


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would try it now to prevent you from suffering a big disappointment.
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone has their favorites, I've played on Xbox before, my nephew had a 360.  Never had any problems with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mean the day you figure out your PC games don´t run on the Xbox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Steam.  You do know what Steam is, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already own the game, I just download the Xbox version.  Same with games I purchased through Amazon that have Xbox versions
Click to expand...

Well, ok. Didn´t know the versions for other platforms are free.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone has their favorites, I've played on Xbox before, my nephew had a 360.  Never had any problems with it.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean the day you figure out your PC games don´t run on the Xbox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Steam.  You do know what Steam is, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already own the game, I just download the Xbox version.  Same with games I purchased through Amazon that have Xbox versions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, ok. Didn´t know the versions for other platforms are free.
Click to expand...

With some if you purchased the game you have access to all the versions, some ya don't, those you have to rebuy.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean the day you figure out your PC games don´t run on the Xbox.
> 
> 
> 
> Steam.  You do know what Steam is, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already own the game, I just download the Xbox version.  Same with games I purchased through Amazon that have Xbox versions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, ok. Didn´t know the versions for other platforms are free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With some if you purchased the game you have access to all the versions, some ya don't, those you have to rebuy.
Click to expand...

I am happy with my PC versions. I play most games with keyboard and mouse.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steam.  You do know what Steam is, right?
> 
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already own the game, I just download the Xbox version.  Same with games I purchased through Amazon that have Xbox versions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, ok. Didn´t know the versions for other platforms are free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With some if you purchased the game you have access to all the versions, some ya don't, those you have to rebuy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am happy with my PC versions. I play most games with keyboard and mouse.
Click to expand...

I play all *my* games with a keyboard and a mouse.  This possible move to Xbox is all currently hypothetical, an idea that I'm simply exploring at the moment as an alternative *if* I decide to ditch Windows once and for all.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> 
> 
> I already own the game, I just download the Xbox version.  Same with games I purchased through Amazon that have Xbox versions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, ok. Didn´t know the versions for other platforms are free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With some if you purchased the game you have access to all the versions, some ya don't, those you have to rebuy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am happy with my PC versions. I play most games with keyboard and mouse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I play all *my* games with a keyboard and a mouse.  This possible move to Xbox is all currently hypothetical, an idea that I'm simply exploring at the moment as an alternative *if* I decide to ditch Windows once and for all.
Click to expand...

I use a game pad for racing games.


----------



## NLT

Ringel05 said:


> Rebuilt my 7 year old computer a few weeks back, initially put 16GBs RAM in then ordered another 16GBs and installed it 1/2 hour ago.......  Windows show the 32 GBs but says only 16 is usable......  Checked MSCONFIG - Boot - Advanced, the max RAM box is unchecked so that's not the problem.  Dig around the internet and discover that Win 7 Home Premium x64 only supports 16GBs of RAM.  What money hungry asshole at M$ came up with that ripoff??!!
> So now I have to either purchase Win 7 Pro or Ultimate or upgrade to Win 10 to use the 32 GBs.........  Damn am I pissed!!!!!!


dude 300 bucks and you are set. Are you gaming ? Basic lap top with Windows 10 goes for 300-500 tops.


----------



## Ringel05

NLT said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rebuilt my 7 year old computer a few weeks back, initially put 16GBs RAM in then ordered another 16GBs and installed it 1/2 hour ago.......  Windows show the 32 GBs but says only 16 is usable......  Checked MSCONFIG - Boot - Advanced, the max RAM box is unchecked so that's not the problem.  Dig around the internet and discover that Win 7 Home Premium x64 only supports 16GBs of RAM.  What money hungry asshole at M$ came up with that ripoff??!!
> So now I have to either purchase Win 7 Pro or Ultimate or upgrade to Win 10 to use the 32 GBs.........  Damn am I pissed!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> dude 300 bucks and you are set. Are you gaming ? Basic lap top with Windows 10 goes for 300-500 tops.
Click to expand...

I build my own for that much, gaming machines, not basic ones.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already own the game, I just download the Xbox version.  Same with games I purchased through Amazon that have Xbox versions
> 
> 
> 
> Well, ok. Didn´t know the versions for other platforms are free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With some if you purchased the game you have access to all the versions, some ya don't, those you have to rebuy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am happy with my PC versions. I play most games with keyboard and mouse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I play all *my* games with a keyboard and a mouse.  This possible move to Xbox is all currently hypothetical, an idea that I'm simply exploring at the moment as an alternative *if* I decide to ditch Windows once and for all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I use a game pad for racing games.
Click to expand...

I do FPSs and RTSs.  BTW I've been trying BF3 multiplayer standard deathmatches.  Yesterday I discovered a "team" of stringers (don't know what they're called in the gaming community) who simply dominated every game.  Besides I'm really not that good, even in two games without the stringers playing I scored nothing but being killed at least 14 times in each.  Looks like I'll be going back to campaigns.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, ok. Didn´t know the versions for other platforms are free.
> 
> 
> 
> With some if you purchased the game you have access to all the versions, some ya don't, those you have to rebuy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am happy with my PC versions. I play most games with keyboard and mouse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I play all *my* games with a keyboard and a mouse.  This possible move to Xbox is all currently hypothetical, an idea that I'm simply exploring at the moment as an alternative *if* I decide to ditch Windows once and for all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I use a game pad for racing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do FPSs and RTSs.  BTW I've been trying BF3 multiplayer standard deathmatches.  Yesterday I discovered a "team" of stringers (don't know what they're called in the gaming community) who simply dominated every game.  Besides I'm really not that good, even in two games without the stringers playing I scored nothing but being killed at least 14 times in each.  Looks like I'll be going back to campaigns.
Click to expand...

There are not too many BF3 servers busy today but maybe you can still find servers for beginners. Some even out rule aircrafts, which are very destructive in the game. Others out rule the use of guns so that people can learn to control all the aircraft without being shot down by others. You must know, that the more kills you make with each weapon, the more features will be unlocked for that weapon. A "naked" jet is almost without chance against a jet controlled by a player who already unlocked all the stuff.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> With some if you purchased the game you have access to all the versions, some ya don't, those you have to rebuy.
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy with my PC versions. I play most games with keyboard and mouse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I play all *my* games with a keyboard and a mouse.  This possible move to Xbox is all currently hypothetical, an idea that I'm simply exploring at the moment as an alternative *if* I decide to ditch Windows once and for all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I use a game pad for racing games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do FPSs and RTSs.  BTW I've been trying BF3 multiplayer standard deathmatches.  Yesterday I discovered a "team" of stringers (don't know what they're called in the gaming community) who simply dominated every game.  Besides I'm really not that good, even in two games without the stringers playing I scored nothing but being killed at least 14 times in each.  Looks like I'll be going back to campaigns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are not too many BF3 servers busy today but maybe you can still find servers for beginners. Some even out rule aircrafts, which are very destructive in the game. Others out rule the use of guns so that people can learn to control all the aircraft without being shot down by others. You must know, that the more kills you make with each weapon, the more features will be unlocked for that weapon. A "naked" jet is almost without chance against a jet controlled by a player who already unlocked all the stuff.
Click to expand...

Then toss in a "team" of 3 or 4 players who have unlocked everything that all play together on the same team and no one stands a chance against them.  I'm in the standard games but see nothing for beginners and I still haven't figured out how to use what I've already unlocked.  In 3 days of play, maybe a half hour. 45 minutes at a time, 3 times a day, I've managed to rack up over 100 kills with over 400 deaths.  There are times I know I beat the opponent to the punch and he should have died but I end up dying in the gunfire exchange, even when I'm behind cover, that happens more often than I think it should, a lot more often.
Some people put waaayyyy to much time and effort into this, I'm not one of them.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Then toss in a "team" of 3 or 4 players who have unlocked everything that all play together on the same team and no one stands a chance against them.


Not that easy. You must choose some out of all unlocks for your arms. Some skills, like running faster or carrying more grenades are shared within a squad, though. For example: A tank has extra armor, zoom, guided missile, ir smoke, alternative main gun ammo, detecting of hostiles, autoloader and coaxial mg but you can only set up three of them.




Ringel05 said:


> I'm in the standard games but see nothing for beginners and I still haven't figured out how to use what I've already unlocked.


You can see what you have unlocked and upcoming unlocks in battlelog. There, you can also equip yourself. You can also choose from your unlocks in the game. Just open the menu. Changes will be applied when you have spawned the next time.




Ringel05 said:


> In 3 days of play, maybe a half hour. 45 minutes at a time, 3 times a day, I've managed to rack up over 100 kills with over 400 deaths.  There are times I know I beat the opponent to the punch and he should have died but I end up dying in the gunfire exchange, even when I'm behind cover, that happens more often than I think it should, a lot more often.


Yeah, that has annoyed me to the explosion. And I am using the most powerful gun at all ranges in the game: the G3 (when assault soldier). All assault rifles but the G3 and KH-2002 have identical characteristics 

However, I don´t know how often situations are rated unfair by other players, when I make a kill and notice nothing strange.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then toss in a "team" of 3 or 4 players who have unlocked everything that all play together on the same team and no one stands a chance against them.
> 
> 
> 
> Not that easy. You must choose some out of all unlocks for your arms. Some skills, like running faster or carrying more grenades are shared within a squad, though. For example: A tank has extra armor, zoom, guided missile, ir smoke, alternative main gun ammo, detecting of hostiles, autoloader and coaxial mg but you can only set up three of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in the standard games but see nothing for beginners and I still haven't figured out how to use what I've already unlocked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can see what you have unlocked and upcoming unlocks in battlelog. There, you can also equip yourself. You can also choose from your unlocks in the game. Just open the menu. Changes will be applied when you have spawned the next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 3 days of play, maybe a half hour. 45 minutes at a time, 3 times a day, I've managed to rack up over 100 kills with over 400 deaths.  There are times I know I beat the opponent to the punch and he should have died but I end up dying in the gunfire exchange, even when I'm behind cover, that happens more often than I think it should, a lot more often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that has annoyed me to the explosion. And I am using the most powerful gun at all ranges in the game: the G3 (when assault soldier). All assault rifles but the G3 and KH-2002 have identical characteristics
> 
> However, I don´t know how often situations are rated unfair by other players, when I make a kill and notice nothing strange.
Click to expand...

Like I said, some people put waayyy too much time into this, I want to turn the game on and play, nothing more, nothing less.  Guess that makes me a casual player.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then toss in a "team" of 3 or 4 players who have unlocked everything that all play together on the same team and no one stands a chance against them.
> 
> 
> 
> Not that easy. You must choose some out of all unlocks for your arms. Some skills, like running faster or carrying more grenades are shared within a squad, though. For example: A tank has extra armor, zoom, guided missile, ir smoke, alternative main gun ammo, detecting of hostiles, autoloader and coaxial mg but you can only set up three of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in the standard games but see nothing for beginners and I still haven't figured out how to use what I've already unlocked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can see what you have unlocked and upcoming unlocks in battlelog. There, you can also equip yourself. You can also choose from your unlocks in the game. Just open the menu. Changes will be applied when you have spawned the next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 3 days of play, maybe a half hour. 45 minutes at a time, 3 times a day, I've managed to rack up over 100 kills with over 400 deaths.  There are times I know I beat the opponent to the punch and he should have died but I end up dying in the gunfire exchange, even when I'm behind cover, that happens more often than I think it should, a lot more often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that has annoyed me to the explosion. And I am using the most powerful gun at all ranges in the game: the G3 (when assault soldier). All assault rifles but the G3 and KH-2002 have identical characteristics
> 
> However, I don´t know how often situations are rated unfair by other players, when I make a kill and notice nothing strange.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said, some people put waayyy too much time into this, I want to turn the game on and play, nothing more, nothing less.  Guess that makes me a casual player.
Click to expand...

In the end, Multiplayer success is based on skill which again is based on experience, all the features aside.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then toss in a "team" of 3 or 4 players who have unlocked everything that all play together on the same team and no one stands a chance against them.
> 
> 
> 
> Not that easy. You must choose some out of all unlocks for your arms. Some skills, like running faster or carrying more grenades are shared within a squad, though. For example: A tank has extra armor, zoom, guided missile, ir smoke, alternative main gun ammo, detecting of hostiles, autoloader and coaxial mg but you can only set up three of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in the standard games but see nothing for beginners and I still haven't figured out how to use what I've already unlocked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can see what you have unlocked and upcoming unlocks in battlelog. There, you can also equip yourself. You can also choose from your unlocks in the game. Just open the menu. Changes will be applied when you have spawned the next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 3 days of play, maybe a half hour. 45 minutes at a time, 3 times a day, I've managed to rack up over 100 kills with over 400 deaths.  There are times I know I beat the opponent to the punch and he should have died but I end up dying in the gunfire exchange, even when I'm behind cover, that happens more often than I think it should, a lot more often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that has annoyed me to the explosion. And I am using the most powerful gun at all ranges in the game: the G3 (when assault soldier). All assault rifles but the G3 and KH-2002 have identical characteristics
> 
> However, I don´t know how often situations are rated unfair by other players, when I make a kill and notice nothing strange.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said, some people put waayyy too much time into this, I want to turn the game on and play, nothing more, nothing less.  Guess that makes me a casual player.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the end, Multiplayer success is based on skill which again is based on experience, all the features aside.
Click to expand...

Well my skill level obviously isn't all that good.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then toss in a "team" of 3 or 4 players who have unlocked everything that all play together on the same team and no one stands a chance against them.
> 
> 
> 
> Not that easy. You must choose some out of all unlocks for your arms. Some skills, like running faster or carrying more grenades are shared within a squad, though. For example: A tank has extra armor, zoom, guided missile, ir smoke, alternative main gun ammo, detecting of hostiles, autoloader and coaxial mg but you can only set up three of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in the standard games but see nothing for beginners and I still haven't figured out how to use what I've already unlocked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can see what you have unlocked and upcoming unlocks in battlelog. There, you can also equip yourself. You can also choose from your unlocks in the game. Just open the menu. Changes will be applied when you have spawned the next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 3 days of play, maybe a half hour. 45 minutes at a time, 3 times a day, I've managed to rack up over 100 kills with over 400 deaths.  There are times I know I beat the opponent to the punch and he should have died but I end up dying in the gunfire exchange, even when I'm behind cover, that happens more often than I think it should, a lot more often.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that has annoyed me to the explosion. And I am using the most powerful gun at all ranges in the game: the G3 (when assault soldier). All assault rifles but the G3 and KH-2002 have identical characteristics
> 
> However, I don´t know how often situations are rated unfair by other players, when I make a kill and notice nothing strange.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said, some people put waayyy too much time into this, I want to turn the game on and play, nothing more, nothing less.  Guess that makes me a casual player.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the end, Multiplayer success is based on skill which again is based on experience, all the features aside.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well my skill level obviously isn't all that good.
Click to expand...

I think your K/D ratio of 0,25 isn´t bad for a multiplayer newbie.


----------



## HenryBHough

Windows users are the same folks who go down to the courthouse and ask to have a free ankle bracelet installed.


----------



## Ringel05

HenryBHough said:


> Windows users are the same folks who go down to the courthouse and ask to have a free ankle bracelet installed.


Apple acolyte or Linux Torvaldian?


----------



## HenryBHough

Ringel05 said:


> Apple acolyte or Linux Torvaldian?



Soup cans and string.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Ringel05 said:


> Rebuilt my 7 year old computer a few weeks back, initially put 16GBs RAM in then ordered another 16GBs and installed it 1/2 hour ago.......  Windows show the 32 GBs but says only 16 is usable......  Checked MSCONFIG - Boot - Advanced, the max RAM box is unchecked so that's not the problem.  Dig around the internet and discover that Win 7 Home Premium x64 only supports 16GBs of RAM.  What money hungry asshole at M$ came up with that ripoff??!!
> So now I have to either purchase Win 7 Pro or Ultimate or upgrade to Win 10 to use the 32 GBs.........  Damn am I pissed!!!!!!



Using win98se and 384MBs EDO RAM just fine. Have a memory management prog called Cacheman that has a setting to use up physical RAM first before virtual memory and almost never tap into that unless using Google Maps and the like. 

Key to performance isn't RAM but knowing how much computer you need for what you actually do. If web browsing, playing an mp3, watching porn (heh) you do not need the latest greatest wunderbox pc or maxxed out RAM. Actually lose performance with full RAM slots. If the RAM's dual whatever, 2 sticks is 'dual' config. 4 sticks costs you fps and overall performance. 

In all likelyhood even 16 GBs is overkill and a memory manager will fix you up straight away. Can't imagine you need umpteen apps open simultaneously. Close down what not actually using, optimize your rig so not wasting resources on stuff you don't even know is running, and learn how to use your computer.


----------



## hortysir

Ringel05 said:


> Never mind, got it working, turned it off, plugged the SATA cable into a different slot and rebooted.
> Been busy loading what I want, deleting what I don't want (and can delete for now).  Did find a program that not only blocks Microsoft's "spying" but also allows you to uninstall all the Microsoft Apps that you don't want, (that would be all of them for me).


You wouldn't want to PM me that program would ya?


----------



## Ringel05

Delta4Embassy said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rebuilt my 7 year old computer a few weeks back, initially put 16GBs RAM in then ordered another 16GBs and installed it 1/2 hour ago.......  Windows show the 32 GBs but says only 16 is usable......  Checked MSCONFIG - Boot - Advanced, the max RAM box is unchecked so that's not the problem.  Dig around the internet and discover that Win 7 Home Premium x64 only supports 16GBs of RAM.  What money hungry asshole at M$ came up with that ripoff??!!
> So now I have to either purchase Win 7 Pro or Ultimate or upgrade to Win 10 to use the 32 GBs.........  Damn am I pissed!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using win98se and 384MBs EDO RAM just fine. Have a memory management prog called Cacheman that has a setting to use up physical RAM first before virtual memory and almost never tap into that unless using Google Maps and the like.
> 
> Key to performance isn't RAM but knowing how much computer you need for what you actually do. If web browsing, playing an mp3, watching porn (heh) you do not need the latest greatest wunderbox pc or maxxed out RAM. Actually lose performance with full RAM slots. If the RAM's dual whatever, 2 sticks is 'dual' config. 4 sticks costs you fps and overall performance.
> 
> In all likelyhood even 16 GBs is overkill and a memory manager will fix you up straight away. Can't imagine you need umpteen apps open simultaneously. Close down what not actually using, optimize your rig so not wasting resources on stuff you don't even know is running, and learn how to use your computer.
Click to expand...

Pretty sure I know how to use my computer.....  Guess you missed the part where I mentioned I build and configure my own.  Made a simple mistake and didn't remember Win 7 Home Premium only supported 16GBs, hell I've had Win 7 since it's release.  You're happy with what you have, I'm happy with what I have.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Ringel05 said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rebuilt my 7 year old computer a few weeks back, initially put 16GBs RAM in then ordered another 16GBs and installed it 1/2 hour ago.......  Windows show the 32 GBs but says only 16 is usable......  Checked MSCONFIG - Boot - Advanced, the max RAM box is unchecked so that's not the problem.  Dig around the internet and discover that Win 7 Home Premium x64 only supports 16GBs of RAM.  What money hungry asshole at M$ came up with that ripoff??!!
> So now I have to either purchase Win 7 Pro or Ultimate or upgrade to Win 10 to use the 32 GBs.........  Damn am I pissed!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using win98se and 384MBs EDO RAM just fine. Have a memory management prog called Cacheman that has a setting to use up physical RAM first before virtual memory and almost never tap into that unless using Google Maps and the like.
> 
> Key to performance isn't RAM but knowing how much computer you need for what you actually do. If web browsing, playing an mp3, watching porn (heh) you do not need the latest greatest wunderbox pc or maxxed out RAM. Actually lose performance with full RAM slots. If the RAM's dual whatever, 2 sticks is 'dual' config. 4 sticks costs you fps and overall performance.
> 
> In all likelyhood even 16 GBs is overkill and a memory manager will fix you up straight away. Can't imagine you need umpteen apps open simultaneously. Close down what not actually using, optimize your rig so not wasting resources on stuff you don't even know is running, and learn how to use your computer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty sure I know how to use my computer.....  Guess you missed the part where I mentioned I build and configure my own.  Made a simple mistake and didn't remember Win 7 Home Premium only supported 16GBs, hell I've had Win 7 since it's release.  You're happy with what you have, I'm happy with what I have.
Click to expand...


Putting it together isn't equal to knowing software. Can reformat a hd, debug, purge malware, tweak and customize a rig for gaming, etc. But hire a professional to install things.  Always afraid I'll transmit a static spark and fry things or bend a tiny pin.

Back in the DOS/WFW days, I'd tweak my config.sys and autoexec.bat files better than a pro software app to maximize conventional RAM. 

If you have maxxed out RAM for an OS and think you need twice as much, your system isn't optimized.


----------



## Bleipriester

Delta4Embassy said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rebuilt my 7 year old computer a few weeks back, initially put 16GBs RAM in then ordered another 16GBs and installed it 1/2 hour ago.......  Windows show the 32 GBs but says only 16 is usable......  Checked MSCONFIG - Boot - Advanced, the max RAM box is unchecked so that's not the problem.  Dig around the internet and discover that Win 7 Home Premium x64 only supports 16GBs of RAM.  What money hungry asshole at M$ came up with that ripoff??!!
> So now I have to either purchase Win 7 Pro or Ultimate or upgrade to Win 10 to use the 32 GBs.........  Damn am I pissed!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using win98se and 384MBs EDO RAM just fine. Have a memory management prog called Cacheman that has a setting to use up physical RAM first before virtual memory and almost never tap into that unless using Google Maps and the like.
> 
> Key to performance isn't RAM but knowing how much computer you need for what you actually do. If web browsing, playing an mp3, watching porn (heh) you do not need the latest greatest wunderbox pc or maxxed out RAM. Actually lose performance with full RAM slots. If the RAM's dual whatever, 2 sticks is 'dual' config. 4 sticks costs you fps and overall performance.
> 
> In all likelyhood even 16 GBs is overkill and a memory manager will fix you up straight away. Can't imagine you need umpteen apps open simultaneously. Close down what not actually using, optimize your rig so not wasting resources on stuff you don't even know is running, and learn how to use your computer.
Click to expand...

That´s not valid for XP or later


----------



## Ringel05

hortysir said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never mind, got it working, turned it off, plugged the SATA cable into a different slot and rebooted.
> Been busy loading what I want, deleting what I don't want (and can delete for now).  Did find a program that not only blocks Microsoft's "spying" but also allows you to uninstall all the Microsoft Apps that you don't want, (that would be all of them for me).
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't want to PM me that program would ya?
Click to expand...

Already listed it in the thread.  Now that being said I did not use it to uninstall the built in Apps, not sure it would be a good idea obviously as most of it is built into the OS but it did turn off the M$ spyware and block it in the firewall.  
All of those Apps can be turned off so it's not that big of a deal.


----------



## Ringel05

Delta4Embassy said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rebuilt my 7 year old computer a few weeks back, initially put 16GBs RAM in then ordered another 16GBs and installed it 1/2 hour ago.......  Windows show the 32 GBs but says only 16 is usable......  Checked MSCONFIG - Boot - Advanced, the max RAM box is unchecked so that's not the problem.  Dig around the internet and discover that Win 7 Home Premium x64 only supports 16GBs of RAM.  What money hungry asshole at M$ came up with that ripoff??!!
> So now I have to either purchase Win 7 Pro or Ultimate or upgrade to Win 10 to use the 32 GBs.........  Damn am I pissed!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using win98se and 384MBs EDO RAM just fine. Have a memory management prog called Cacheman that has a setting to use up physical RAM first before virtual memory and almost never tap into that unless using Google Maps and the like.
> 
> Key to performance isn't RAM but knowing how much computer you need for what you actually do. If web browsing, playing an mp3, watching porn (heh) you do not need the latest greatest wunderbox pc or maxxed out RAM. Actually lose performance with full RAM slots. If the RAM's dual whatever, 2 sticks is 'dual' config. 4 sticks costs you fps and overall performance.
> 
> In all likelyhood even 16 GBs is overkill and a memory manager will fix you up straight away. Can't imagine you need umpteen apps open simultaneously. Close down what not actually using, optimize your rig so not wasting resources on stuff you don't even know is running, and learn how to use your computer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty sure I know how to use my computer.....  Guess you missed the part where I mentioned I build and configure my own.  Made a simple mistake and didn't remember Win 7 Home Premium only supported 16GBs, hell I've had Win 7 since it's release.  You're happy with what you have, I'm happy with what I have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Putting it together isn't equal to knowing software. Can reformat a hd, debug, purge malware, tweak and customize a rig for gaming, etc. But hire a professional to install things.  Always afraid I'll transmit a static spark and fry things or bend a tiny pin.
Click to expand...

Missed "configure" also......  Uummmmm......


----------



## hortysir

Ringel05 said:


> Freiheit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never mind, got it working, turned it off, plugged the SATA cable into a different slot and rebooted.
> Been busy loading what I want, deleting what I don't want (and can delete for now).  Did find a program that not only blocks Microsoft's "spying" but also allows you to uninstall all the Microsoft Apps that you don't want, (that would be all of them for me).
> 
> 
> 
> Please be so kind and name the program that allows one to uninstall all the microsoft apps and the Borgware.  Thank you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Download Destroy Windows 10 Spying  - MajorGeeks
Click to expand...

Thanks, but that was alotta scrolling, bro


----------



## Ringel05

hortysir said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freiheit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never mind, got it working, turned it off, plugged the SATA cable into a different slot and rebooted.
> Been busy loading what I want, deleting what I don't want (and can delete for now).  Did find a program that not only blocks Microsoft's "spying" but also allows you to uninstall all the Microsoft Apps that you don't want, (that would be all of them for me).
> 
> 
> 
> Please be so kind and name the program that allows one to uninstall all the microsoft apps and the Borgware.  Thank you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Download Destroy Windows 10 Spying  - MajorGeeks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, but that was alotta scrolling, bro
Click to expand...

And I thought I was lazy........


----------



## Montrovant

Ringel05 said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freiheit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never mind, got it working, turned it off, plugged the SATA cable into a different slot and rebooted.
> Been busy loading what I want, deleting what I don't want (and can delete for now).  Did find a program that not only blocks Microsoft's "spying" but also allows you to uninstall all the Microsoft Apps that you don't want, (that would be all of them for me).
> 
> 
> 
> Please be so kind and name the program that allows one to uninstall all the microsoft apps and the Borgware.  Thank you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Download Destroy Windows 10 Spying  - MajorGeeks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, but that was alotta scrolling, bro
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I thought I was lazy........
Click to expand...







I have that on a shirt.


----------



## Ringel05

Did some more checking (for anyone interested)  The Microdaft bloatware added to Windows 10 are nothing more than Apps that the uninstall function has been removed from by Microdaft, so yes they can be removed without harming your system.


----------



## Bleipriester

One can even remove them from the disk so that they won´t be installed at all.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> One can even remove them from the disk so that they won´t be installed at all.


That's great if one has the install disc but most are getting Win 10 via the upgrade.


----------



## Ringel05

BTW, the link I provided for blocking/getting rid of the Windows spyware I downloaded for a different computer and Panda Free told me it was infected when I tried to install it so I recommend no one use it.


----------



## Ringel05

Ringel05 said:


> Freiheit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never mind, got it working, turned it off, plugged the SATA cable into a different slot and rebooted.
> Been busy loading what I want, deleting what I don't want (and can delete for now).  Did find a program that not only blocks Microsoft's "spying" but also allows you to uninstall all the Microsoft Apps that you don't want, (that would be all of them for me).
> 
> 
> 
> Please be so kind and name the program that allows one to uninstall all the microsoft apps and the Borgware.  Thank you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Download Destroy Windows 10 Spying  - MajorGeeks
Click to expand...

Do not use this link!!!  It appears that in the last couple of days someone attached a virus to it, Panda Free caught it when I tried to install it on another computer.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freiheit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never mind, got it working, turned it off, plugged the SATA cable into a different slot and rebooted.
> Been busy loading what I want, deleting what I don't want (and can delete for now).  Did find a program that not only blocks Microsoft's "spying" but also allows you to uninstall all the Microsoft Apps that you don't want, (that would be all of them for me).
> 
> 
> 
> Please be so kind and name the program that allows one to uninstall all the microsoft apps and the Borgware.  Thank you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Download Destroy Windows 10 Spying  - MajorGeeks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do not use this link!!!  It appears that in the last couple of days someone attached a virus to it, Panda Free caught it when I tried to install it on another computer.
Click to expand...

Could be a false alert. Load it up to virsutotal.com to check it with all av-solutions.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> One can even remove them from the disk so that they won´t be installed at all.
> 
> 
> 
> That's great if one has the install disc but most are getting Win 10 via the upgrade.
Click to expand...

Easy.
Windows 10 ISO


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freiheit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never mind, got it working, turned it off, plugged the SATA cable into a different slot and rebooted.
> Been busy loading what I want, deleting what I don't want (and can delete for now).  Did find a program that not only blocks Microsoft's "spying" but also allows you to uninstall all the Microsoft Apps that you don't want, (that would be all of them for me).
> 
> 
> 
> Please be so kind and name the program that allows one to uninstall all the microsoft apps and the Borgware.  Thank you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Download Destroy Windows 10 Spying  - MajorGeeks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do not use this link!!!  It appears that in the last couple of days someone attached a virus to it, Panda Free caught it when I tried to install it on another computer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could be a false alert. Load it up to virsutotal.com to check it with all av-solutions.
Click to expand...

Could be but then again I think it comes out of Russia so it's already suspect.......


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freiheit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never mind, got it working, turned it off, plugged the SATA cable into a different slot and rebooted.
> Been busy loading what I want, deleting what I don't want (and can delete for now).  Did find a program that not only blocks Microsoft's "spying" but also allows you to uninstall all the Microsoft Apps that you don't want, (that would be all of them for me).
> 
> 
> 
> Please be so kind and name the program that allows one to uninstall all the microsoft apps and the Borgware.  Thank you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Download Destroy Windows 10 Spying  - MajorGeeks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do not use this link!!!  It appears that in the last couple of days someone attached a virus to it, Panda Free caught it when I tried to install it on another computer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could be a false alert. Load it up to virsutotal.com to check it with all av-solutions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could be but then again I think it comes out of Russia so it's already suspect.......
Click to expand...

I recommend the Ultimate Windows Tweaker anyway. And I recommend to disable UAC (User Account Control). This will not remove User accounts but the need to confirm each program´s start and more annoying pseudo-security measures for newbies and disables all Apps.

Ultimate Windows Tweaker 4 for Windows 10







If you wonder, why there is the Internet Explorer: Win10 2015 LTSB is shipped with IE, but without Apps, Appstore, Cortana, Egde. Additionaly, no changes will be applied to the OS via Windows Update and you have the ability to disable automatic Updates (UWT can disable the whole Windows Update functionality but when you want to install updates manually, you must enable it for this).


----------



## Ringel05

Besides, it didn't read any threat when I scanned it, it did read a threat when I tried to install it.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Besides, it didn't read any threat when I scanned it, it did read a threat when I tried to install it.


May be heuristic. Like many cracks, this tool could have a behavior that is similar to malware (bypassing the system) and av-tools could then falsely consider it a virus, trojan, ect. However, this does not ensure that cracks or this tool are free of malware!


----------



## Ringel05

Downloading the Win 10 to flash drive, will probably need to do one on DVD also.  Good to have multiple options and a back up just in case the OS needs to be fixed or reinstalled.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, it didn't read any threat when I scanned it, it did read a threat when I tried to install it.
> 
> 
> 
> May be heuristic. Like many cracks, this tool could have a behavior that is similar to malware (bypassing the system) and av-tools could then falsely consider it a virus, trojan, ect. However, this does not ensure that cracks or this tool are free of malware!
Click to expand...

Didn't think of that but if your Tweaker works the same then why bother with the other one.  
BTW I decided to use Classic Shell instead of Startisback, Classic Shell is free which means I'm not giving my banking information to someone in Russia........


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Downloading the Win 10 to flash drive, will probably need to do one on DVD also.  Good to have multiple options and a back up just in case the OS needs to be fixed or reinstalled.


Simply burn the content of the iso onto a disk, or right-click the iso and choose to burn it onto a disk.

If you want to create a thumb drive, use the MS tool or do the following:
- Open command prompt (adminstrator)

-diskpart
-list disk
-select disk (each drive gets a number, for example type: select drive 5, if your flash drive is listed as drive 5)
-clean
-create partition primary
-active
-format fs=fat32 label=Windows quick
-assign

- copy the content of the iso to the flash drive.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Downloading the Win 10 to flash drive, will probably need to do one on DVD also.  Good to have multiple options and a back up just in case the OS needs to be fixed or reinstalled.
> 
> 
> 
> Simply burn the content of the iso onto a disk, or right-click the iso and choose to burn it onto a disk.
> 
> If you want to create a thumb drive, use the MS tool or do the following:
> - Open command prompt (admnistrator)
> 
> -diskpart
> -list disk
> -select disk (each drive gets a number, for example type: select drive 5, if your flash drive is listed as drive 5)
> -clean
> -create partition primary
> -active
> -format fs=fat32 label=Windows quick
> -assign
> 
> - copy the content of the iso to the flash drive.
Click to expand...

Yeah I know.  
Checked the tweak tool, doesn't have even a quarter of the blocking ability the other has, looks like a Windows version of "let's toss people a scap and make them think their getting the whole meal" approach.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, it didn't read any threat when I scanned it, it did read a threat when I tried to install it.
> 
> 
> 
> May be heuristic. Like many cracks, this tool could have a behavior that is similar to malware (bypassing the system) and av-tools could then falsely consider it a virus, trojan, ect. However, this does not ensure that cracks or this tool are free of malware!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't think of that but if your Tweaker works the same then why bother with the other one.
> BTW I decided to use Classic Shell instead of Startisback, Classic Shell is free which means I'm not giving my banking information to someone in Russia........
Click to expand...

It is possible that the other tool goes deeper in eliminating the OS´ communication with MS.

However, I have a goodie for you:
File-Upload.net - StartIsBack1.1.0.exe


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Downloading the Win 10 to flash drive, will probably need to do one on DVD also.  Good to have multiple options and a back up just in case the OS needs to be fixed or reinstalled.
> 
> 
> 
> Simply burn the content of the iso onto a disk, or right-click the iso and choose to burn it onto a disk.
> 
> If you want to create a thumb drive, use the MS tool or do the following:
> - Open command prompt (admnistrator)
> 
> -diskpart
> -list disk
> -select disk (each drive gets a number, for example type: select drive 5, if your flash drive is listed as drive 5)
> -clean
> -create partition primary
> -active
> -format fs=fat32 label=Windows quick
> -assign
> 
> - copy the content of the iso to the flash drive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I know.
> Checked the tweak tool, doesn't have even a quarter of the blocking ability the other has, looks like a Windows version of "let's toss people a scap and make them think their getting the whole meal" approach.
Click to expand...

I mean the MS tool to create a bootable flash drive.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Downloading the Win 10 to flash drive, will probably need to do one on DVD also.  Good to have multiple options and a back up just in case the OS needs to be fixed or reinstalled.
> 
> 
> 
> Simply burn the content of the iso onto a disk, or right-click the iso and choose to burn it onto a disk.
> 
> If you want to create a thumb drive, use the MS tool or do the following:
> - Open command prompt (admnistrator)
> 
> -diskpart
> -list disk
> -select disk (each drive gets a number, for example type: select drive 5, if your flash drive is listed as drive 5)
> -clean
> -create partition primary
> -active
> -format fs=fat32 label=Windows quick
> -assign
> 
> - copy the content of the iso to the flash drive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I know.
> Checked the tweak tool, doesn't have even a quarter of the blocking ability the other has, looks like a Windows version of "let's toss people a scap and make them think their getting the whole meal" approach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mean the MS tool to create a bootable flash drive.
Click to expand...

Yeah, the flashdrive I'm using is already formatted to be a bootable drive.


----------



## Likkmee

If you're stupid enough to still be wasting your time with that crap oS you get what you deserve. Sheep.


----------



## Ringel05

Likkmee said:


> If you're stupid enough to still be wasting your time with that crap oS you get what you deserve. Sheep.


Soooo, which OS is your religion........?


----------



## Montrovant

Likkmee said:


> If you're stupid enough to still be wasting your time with that crap oS you get what you deserve. Sheep.



Unfortunately, Linux has problems with a lot of games.


----------



## Iceweasel

Montrovant said:


> Unfortunately, Linux has problems with a lot of games.


True but Steam runs pretty good from what I can tell. Less games for Linux on Steam but they're there.


----------



## Montrovant

Iceweasel said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, Linux has problems with a lot of games.
> 
> 
> 
> True but Steam runs pretty good from what I can tell. Less games for Linux on Steam but they're there.
Click to expand...


It's a LOT fewer games, and most of the big name games aren't supported.  If they were I wouldn't even be considering another Windows.


----------



## Iceweasel

Montrovant said:


> It's a LOT fewer games, and most of the big name games aren't supported.  If they were I wouldn't even be considering another Windows.


It's probably the only thing saving their ass.


----------



## Montrovant

Iceweasel said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a LOT fewer games, and most of the big name games aren't supported.  If they were I wouldn't even be considering another Windows.
> 
> 
> 
> It's probably the only thing saving their ass.
Click to expand...


I'm pretty sure Windows is still running the vast majority of computers.  Apple has made gains, of course, but Linux is still a very small number.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Ringel05 said:


> Games, talking about games especially the high graphics ones.  I know the games I already have (via Steam) will play on Xbox, don't know if they will play on PS4 without having to repurchase them.



Which Steam games will play on XBox1?

If you mean the Universal Access that they spoke of with Windows 10, that isn't there yet.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Montrovant said:


> I'm pretty sure Windows is still running the vast majority of computers.  Apple has made gains, of course, but Linux is still a very small number.



Windows still commands about 95% of the desktop.

Operating system market share

Mac, despite all the attack ads has gained virtually no market share.


----------



## Ringel05

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Games, talking about games especially the high graphics ones.  I know the games I already have (via Steam) will play on Xbox, don't know if they will play on PS4 without having to repurchase them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which Steam games will play on XBox1?
> 
> If you mean the Universal Access that they spoke of with Windows 10, that isn't there yet.
Click to expand...

Pretty much almost every game I own will play on Xbox.  As for Universal Access, this is the first I've heard of it.


----------



## Ringel05

Okay, just looked up Windows Universal Access controller.  Doesn't look like anything I'd be interested in.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Ringel05 said:


> Pretty much almost every game I own will play on Xbox.  As for Universal Access, this is the first I've heard of it.



I know that Microsoft has promised that PC software will run on the XBox1.

But other than this;

Microsoft wants to stream PC games to your Xbox One - CNET

Which is not yet available, I'm not aware of PC games playing on the console.


----------



## Ringel05

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much almost every game I own will play on Xbox.  As for Universal Access, this is the first I've heard of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that Microsoft has promised that PC software will run on the XBox1.
> 
> But other than this;
> 
> Microsoft wants to stream PC games to your Xbox One - CNET
> 
> Which is not yet available, I'm not aware of PC games playing on the console.
Click to expand...

Like I said before, PC games will not play on Xbox, but since I have games I purchased from Steam that Steam also has Xbox versions for I just download the Xbox version of the games I already own.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Iceweasel said:


> True but Steam runs pretty good from what I can tell. Less games for Linux on Steam but they're there.




If by "less" you mean there are only about 5 total, I guess you're right.


----------



## Ringel05

Uncensored2008 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> True but Steam runs pretty good from what I can tell. Less games for Linux on Steam but they're there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If by "less" you mean there are only about 5 total, I guess you're right.
Click to expand...

No there are many more than that now.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Ringel05 said:


> Like I said before, PC games will not play on Xbox, but since I have games I purchased from Steam that Steam also has Xbox versions for I just download the Xbox version of the games I already own.



If you can get it to work, cool.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Ringel05 said:


> No there are many more than that now.



Half-life 2, all three
Left4dead 1 and 2

What else? I guess some indies, but for triple A's that's about it.


----------



## Ringel05

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said before, PC games will not play on Xbox, but since I have games I purchased from Steam that Steam also has Xbox versions for I just download the Xbox version of the games I already own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can get it to work, cool.
Click to expand...

If I bought an Xbox all I would be doing is downloading the Xbox versions.  When was the last time you were on Steam?  When was the last time you looked as game OS compatibility for each game?


----------



## Ringel05

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No there are many more than that now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Half-life 2, all three
> Left4dead 1 and 2
> 
> What else? I guess some indies, but for triple A's that's about it.
Click to expand...

Look again.


----------



## Montrovant

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No there are many more than that now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Half-life 2, all three
> Left4dead 1 and 2
> 
> What else? I guess some indies, but for triple A's that's about it.
Click to expand...


I've got Borderlands 2, a Diablo type game called Torchlight 2 which I think was relatively popular.  Dota 2 is Steam's most popular game and it's playable on Linux.  Counterstrike and Team Fortress are popular Steam games as well.

However, if you want to have a large library of top tier games available, Linux is not the way to go (unless you're willing to use Wine and hope your game will work).


----------



## Ringel05

Montrovant said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No there are many more than that now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Half-life 2, all three
> Left4dead 1 and 2
> 
> What else? I guess some indies, but for triple A's that's about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've got Borderlands 2, a Diablo type game called Torchlight 2 which I think was relatively popular.  Dota 2 is Steam's most popular game and it's playable on Linux.  Counterstrike and Team Fortress are popular Steam games as well.
> 
> However, if you want to have a large library of top tier games available, Linux is not the way to go (unless you're willing to use Wine and hope your game will work).
Click to expand...

More and more games are being written for and/or adapted for Linux.  The times they are a changin' but many people still associate Linux with the Linux of the 80s and 90s, even into the early 2000s.  Like I pointed out in another thread, while Linux is remaining statistically flat growth wise in the US it's starting to make headway outside of the US especially in the mobile systems arena.  If the US would do what Europe and many other countries in Asia are doing, combining cellular technology with tablets, you would see a big growth in Linux usage, specifically Ubuntu which was the first to develop the combined multi-platform OS.  
Barring any unforeseen situation down the road I doubt seriously that Linux will become a major player in the US as Microsoft has a virtual lock on most users when it comes to desktops and laptops but ya never know.....


----------



## Montrovant

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No there are many more than that now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Half-life 2, all three
> Left4dead 1 and 2
> 
> What else? I guess some indies, but for triple A's that's about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've got Borderlands 2, a Diablo type game called Torchlight 2 which I think was relatively popular.  Dota 2 is Steam's most popular game and it's playable on Linux.  Counterstrike and Team Fortress are popular Steam games as well.
> 
> However, if you want to have a large library of top tier games available, Linux is not the way to go (unless you're willing to use Wine and hope your game will work).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More and more games are being written for and/or adapted for Linux.  The times they are a changin' but many people still associate Linux with the Linux of the 80s and 90s, even into the early 2000s.  Like I pointed out in another thread, while Linux is remaining statistically flat growth wise in the US it's starting to make headway outside of the US especially in the mobile systems arena.  If the US would do what Europe and many other countries in Asia are doing, combining cellular technology with tablets, you would see a big growth in Linux usage, specifically Ubuntu which was the first to develop the combined multi-platform OS.
> Barring any unforeseen situation down the road I doubt seriously that Linux will become a major player in the US as Microsoft has a virtual lock on most users when it comes to desktops and laptops but ya never know.....
Click to expand...


At this point it's still a very small list of top-end games that are being ported to Linux.  I've been doing a lot of looking at that lately, which is why I'm considering buying another Windows for the new PC.  I have been pretty happy with Linux Mint, even if there are a few hiccups, but I'm afraid I'll end up having to use Wine for most games and that it won't work too often for my tastes.

I wish more games did get Linux releases, but it's just not popular enough as a desktop OS.


----------



## Ringel05

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No there are many more than that now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Half-life 2, all three
> Left4dead 1 and 2
> 
> What else? I guess some indies, but for triple A's that's about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've got Borderlands 2, a Diablo type game called Torchlight 2 which I think was relatively popular.  Dota 2 is Steam's most popular game and it's playable on Linux.  Counterstrike and Team Fortress are popular Steam games as well.
> 
> However, if you want to have a large library of top tier games available, Linux is not the way to go (unless you're willing to use Wine and hope your game will work).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More and more games are being written for and/or adapted for Linux.  The times they are a changin' but many people still associate Linux with the Linux of the 80s and 90s, even into the early 2000s.  Like I pointed out in another thread, while Linux is remaining statistically flat growth wise in the US it's starting to make headway outside of the US especially in the mobile systems arena.  If the US would do what Europe and many other countries in Asia are doing, combining cellular technology with tablets, you would see a big growth in Linux usage, specifically Ubuntu which was the first to develop the combined multi-platform OS.
> Barring any unforeseen situation down the road I doubt seriously that Linux will become a major player in the US as Microsoft has a virtual lock on most users when it comes to desktops and laptops but ya never know.....
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At this point it's still a very small list of top-end games that are being ported to Linux.  I've been doing a lot of looking at that lately, which is why I'm considering buying another Windows for the new PC.  I have been pretty happy with Linux Mint, even if there are a few hiccups, but I'm afraid I'll end up having to use Wine for most games and that it won't work too often for my tastes.
> 
> I wish more games did get Linux releases, but it's just not popular enough as a desktop OS.
Click to expand...

True and some of the Linux crowd are purists and would never use some of the background programs need to run many of the more popular games.  That said it's still a market that hasn't been properly tapped by the big game developers.  The games are slowly being ported, it's growing but slowly right now, just a few years ago the choices were extremely limited and look what's happening now, give it time but until then we'll have to rely on a dedicated gaming platform like Windows, PS4 or Xbox.  
Instead of a dedicated Windows gaming desktop why not look into PS4 and Xbox as an alternative?


----------



## Montrovant

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No there are many more than that now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Half-life 2, all three
> Left4dead 1 and 2
> 
> What else? I guess some indies, but for triple A's that's about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've got Borderlands 2, a Diablo type game called Torchlight 2 which I think was relatively popular.  Dota 2 is Steam's most popular game and it's playable on Linux.  Counterstrike and Team Fortress are popular Steam games as well.
> 
> However, if you want to have a large library of top tier games available, Linux is not the way to go (unless you're willing to use Wine and hope your game will work).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More and more games are being written for and/or adapted for Linux.  The times they are a changin' but many people still associate Linux with the Linux of the 80s and 90s, even into the early 2000s.  Like I pointed out in another thread, while Linux is remaining statistically flat growth wise in the US it's starting to make headway outside of the US especially in the mobile systems arena.  If the US would do what Europe and many other countries in Asia are doing, combining cellular technology with tablets, you would see a big growth in Linux usage, specifically Ubuntu which was the first to develop the combined multi-platform OS.
> Barring any unforeseen situation down the road I doubt seriously that Linux will become a major player in the US as Microsoft has a virtual lock on most users when it comes to desktops and laptops but ya never know.....
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At this point it's still a very small list of top-end games that are being ported to Linux.  I've been doing a lot of looking at that lately, which is why I'm considering buying another Windows for the new PC.  I have been pretty happy with Linux Mint, even if there are a few hiccups, but I'm afraid I'll end up having to use Wine for most games and that it won't work too often for my tastes.
> 
> I wish more games did get Linux releases, but it's just not popular enough as a desktop OS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True and some of the Linux crowd are purists and would never use some of the background programs need to run many of the more popular games.  That said it's still a market that hasn't been properly tapped by the big game developers.  The games are slowly being ported, it's growing but slowly right now, just a few years ago the choices were extremely limited and look what's happening now, give it time but until then we'll have to rely on a dedicated gaming platform like Windows, PS4 or Xbox.
> Instead of a dedicated Windows gaming desktop why not look into PS4 and Xbox as an alternative?
Click to expand...


No, I'm a PC gamer.  I don't mind playing the occasional console game, I have a PS3 5 feet away from me right now, but I have long preferred PC games.  The games can usually be gotten cheaper (I rarely buy games when they come out and console games have a habit of staying expensive longer), some of the types of games are better with PC controls (I prefer mouse/keyboard for FPS) and the big MMO games have been PC games.  

I also spend a lot of my free time on the computer, whether playing games or watching shows or wandering the internet, so sticking to the PC makes sense for me.  

Just to put numbers to the difference in game availability, if you go to the Steam store, they show a total of 14,102 items available.  When you narrow that to Windows, it goes to 14,084.  Narrow it to Mac you get 5,079.  Narrow it to Linux you get 2,991.


----------



## Iceweasel

Montrovant said:


> Narrow it to Linux you get 2,991.


That's a lot more than when I checked a year ago so they are coming along.


----------



## Montrovant

Iceweasel said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Narrow it to Linux you get 2,991.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lot more than when I checked a year ago so they are coming along.
Click to expand...


I hope the trend continues that way, I just don't know if there are enough Linux users for the game companies to feel it is worth their while to port them over, and of course they aren't going to be willing to let third parties do it.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Ringel05 said:


> If I bought an Xbox all I would be doing is downloading the Xbox versions.  When was the last time you were on Steam?  When was the last time you looked as game OS compatibility for each game?



I was on Steam yesterday, I saw no Xbox games at all. Many of the games carried by Steam have Xbox versions, but the Xbox versions are not on Steam.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Montrovant said:


> No, I'm a PC gamer.  I don't mind playing the occasional console game, I have a PS3 5 feet away from me right now, but I have long preferred PC games.  The games can usually be gotten cheaper (I rarely buy games when they come out and console games have a habit of staying expensive longer), some of the types of games are better with PC controls (I prefer mouse/keyboard for FPS) and the big MMO games have been PC games.
> 
> I also spend a lot of my free time on the computer, whether playing games or watching shows or wandering the internet, so sticking to the PC makes sense for me.
> 
> Just to put numbers to the difference in game availability, if you go to the Steam store, they show a total of 14,102 items available.  When you narrow that to Windows, it goes to 14,084.  Narrow it to Mac you get 5,079.  Narrow it to Linux you get 2,991.



The problem is that most of those Linux games are low end indie games. Valve wanted to create a Linux based Steam Machine and ported their games, but other than them and idies, there hasn't been much support.


----------



## Ringel05

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I bought an Xbox all I would be doing is downloading the Xbox versions.  When was the last time you were on Steam?  When was the last time you looked as game OS compatibility for each game?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was on Steam yesterday, I saw no Xbox games at all. Many of the games carried by Steam have Xbox versions, but the Xbox versions are not on Steam.
Click to expand...

What Original Xbox games are on steam? • /r/Steam


----------



## Ringel05

I must have misconstrued some things, looks like I had it wrong, Did a little more research and it appears those games are available in Xbox *and* through Steam for PCs so from what I can tell know there are no Xbox games on Steam (for now).  My initial readings seemed to show there were games *for* Xbox on Steam, I wish the idiots who write these articles would be more clear as to what they mean. 
Sorry for the confusion, my bad.


----------



## Montrovant

Ringel05 said:


> I must have misconstrued some things, looks like I had it wrong, Did a little more research and it appears those games are available in Xbox *and* through Steam for PCs so from what I can tell know there are no Xbox games on Steam (for now).  My initial readings seemed to show there were games *for* Xbox on Steam, I wish the idiots who write these articles would be more clear as to what they mean.
> Sorry for the confusion, my bad.



Hell, I was shocked that I could play Steam games I had purchased on both Windows and Linux (where available).  I was expecting to have to buy them again if I wanted to play on a different OS!


----------



## Uncensored2008

Ringel05 said:


> What Original Xbox games are on steam? • /r/Steam



Yes, but they are NOT sold for the Xbox on Steam - they are sold for the PC. There are CROSS PLATFORM VERSIONS you can buy on Xbox live, but you cannot buy any Xbox games on Steam.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Montrovant said:


> Hell, I was shocked that I could play Steam games I had purchased on both Windows and Linux (where available).  I was expecting to have to buy them again if I wanted to play on a different OS!



Also true of the Mac. A game bought for the PC can be played on a Mac - if the game is ported -  as part of the original purchase price.

I love Steam.


----------



## Montrovant

Uncensored2008 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, I was shocked that I could play Steam games I had purchased on both Windows and Linux (where available).  I was expecting to have to buy them again if I wanted to play on a different OS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also true of the Mac. A game bought for the PC can be played on a Mac - if the game is ported -  as part of the original purchase price.
> 
> I love Steam.
Click to expand...


I and others I know have had problems with Steam in the past, so I'm somewhat on the fence about it......but the cross-OS thing, as well as at least a little attempt at catering to Linux users, certainly makes me look on the company more favorably.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Montrovant said:


> I and others I know have had problems with Steam in the past, so I'm somewhat on the fence about it......but the cross-OS thing, as well as at least a little attempt at catering to Linux users, certainly makes me look on the company more favorably.



The Steam Machine was Linux based - looks like it died on the vine, but for a time, they were pushing for a lot of Linux support.


----------



## Iceweasel

Uncensored2008 said:


> The Steam Machine was Linux based - looks like it died on the vine, but for a time, they were pushing for a lot of Linux support.


Really? Did Windows block this?


1 in 5 Steam Games Has Linux Support

*There are now more than 1100 games on Steam for Linux*
*The Steam for Linux platform is growing at a fantastic rate, and there are now more than 1100 titles on this platform that have support for open source operating system.*

Valve released Steam for Linux just two and a half years ago, and the advances made by the platform are truly astounding, especially if we keep in mind that gaming wasn't really a focus back then for Linux distros. This meant that the drivers were in a poor state, and the basic idea was that Linux is not an OS that can be a gaming machine.

Many developers jumped on board, and they have ported numerous titles to Linux. In the past year or so, that trend has changed, and developers are now looking to add Linux support from the start. This is the main reason more than a 100 titles have made their appearance on Steam for Linux in the past month, which in itself is an impressive figure.

*Steam for Linux is not slowing down*
Some gamers might think that 1100 games are too many, but please keep in mind that Windows has had a lot more time to cement itself as a gaming OS. In this case, 1100 means that 1 in 5 titles have Linux support. *As one Reddit user pointed out*, after 160 more games have been ported or released for Linux, that proportion will become 1 in 4, meaning 25%.

Valve is really trying to make Linux a force by investing a lot of money in Steam OS and the Steam Machines, the upcoming console / PC hybrids that should be game changers, come November. They have also improved the Linux driver support by actively supporting development for various components, and they have announced that


----------



## Ringel05

Uncensored2008 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I and others I know have had problems with Steam in the past, so I'm somewhat on the fence about it......but the cross-OS thing, as well as at least a little attempt at catering to Linux users, certainly makes me look on the company more favorably.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Steam Machine was Linux based - looks like it died on the vine, but for a time, they were pushing for a lot of Linux support.
Click to expand...

Ya know, you keep pushing that "line", are you trying to convince yourself or others?  It's definitely not dead.
This is one reason why some of us think you're probably a Microsoft trained (programmed) tech, employee or have major stock in Microsoft, you generally have nothing good to say about Linux and are always praising M$.  Honestly, that's terribly suspicious.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Iceweasel said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Steam Machine was Linux based - looks like it died on the vine, but for a time, they were pushing for a lot of Linux support.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Did Windows block this?
> 
> 
> 1 in 5 Steam Games Has Linux Support
> 
> *There are now more than 1100 games on Steam for Linux*
> *The Steam for Linux platform is growing at a fantastic rate, and there are now more than 1100 titles on this platform that have support for open source operating system.*
> 
> Valve released Steam for Linux just two and a half years ago, and the advances made by the platform are truly astounding, especially if we keep in mind that gaming wasn't really a focus back then for Linux distros. This meant that the drivers were in a poor state, and the basic idea was that Linux is not an OS that can be a gaming machine.
> 
> Many developers jumped on board, and they have ported numerous titles to Linux. In the past year or so, that trend has changed, and developers are now looking to add Linux support from the start. This is the main reason more than a 100 titles have made their appearance on Steam for Linux in the past month, which in itself is an impressive figure.
> 
> *Steam for Linux is not slowing down*
> Some gamers might think that 1100 games are too many, but please keep in mind that Windows has had a lot more time to cement itself as a gaming OS. In this case, 1100 means that 1 in 5 titles have Linux support. *As one Reddit user pointed out*, after 160 more games have been ported or released for Linux, that proportion will become 1 in 4, meaning 25%.
> 
> Valve is really trying to make Linux a force by investing a lot of money in Steam OS and the Steam Machines, the upcoming console / PC hybrids that should be game changers, come November. They have also improved the Linux driver support by actively supporting development for various components, and they have announced that
Click to expand...


There are a lot of indy games on Steam for Linux, puzzle and platform games similar to those on cell phones.  But the Steam Machines fell flat, the biggest of them, Alienware has shifted over to a Windows based box. It's too bad, taking the licensing fees out of the equation should have made the machines more competitive, but they weren't - nearly all cost more than an Xbox or PS4


----------



## Uncensored2008

Ringel05 said:


> [
> Ya know, you keep pushing that "line", are you trying to convince yourself or others?  It's definitely not dead.
> This is one reason why some of us think you're probably a Microsoft trained (programmed) tech, employee or have major stock in Microsoft, you generally have nothing good to say about Linux and are always praising M$.  Honestly, that's terribly suspicious.



The Steam Machine sure doesn't sell. Alienware went over to Windows to sell the box, they will still fail. The problem is that Sony and Microsoft subsidize the  PS4 and Xbox One.  Alien or Northwest Falcon have a hard time moving and $899 Steam box against the big boys $399 boxes, especially when the Steam Machine can't play most of the Triple A titles.


----------



## Montrovant

Iceweasel said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Steam Machine was Linux based - looks like it died on the vine, but for a time, they were pushing for a lot of Linux support.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Did Windows block this?
> 
> 
> 1 in 5 Steam Games Has Linux Support
> 
> *There are now more than 1100 games on Steam for Linux*
> *The Steam for Linux platform is growing at a fantastic rate, and there are now more than 1100 titles on this platform that have support for open source operating system.*
> 
> Valve released Steam for Linux just two and a half years ago, and the advances made by the platform are truly astounding, especially if we keep in mind that gaming wasn't really a focus back then for Linux distros. This meant that the drivers were in a poor state, and the basic idea was that Linux is not an OS that can be a gaming machine.
> 
> Many developers jumped on board, and they have ported numerous titles to Linux. In the past year or so, that trend has changed, and developers are now looking to add Linux support from the start. This is the main reason more than a 100 titles have made their appearance on Steam for Linux in the past month, which in itself is an impressive figure.
> 
> *Steam for Linux is not slowing down*
> Some gamers might think that 1100 games are too many, but please keep in mind that Windows has had a lot more time to cement itself as a gaming OS. In this case, 1100 means that 1 in 5 titles have Linux support. *As one Reddit user pointed out*, after 160 more games have been ported or released for Linux, that proportion will become 1 in 4, meaning 25%.
> 
> Valve is really trying to make Linux a force by investing a lot of money in Steam OS and the Steam Machines, the upcoming console / PC hybrids that should be game changers, come November. They have also improved the Linux driver support by actively supporting development for various components, and they have announced that
Click to expand...


My latest check had over 1500 games on Steam for Linux.  However, the problem still remains that almost none of the top tier games are available for Linux; Wine is still necessary to play most of the big titles.


----------



## Ringel05

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Ya know, you keep pushing that "line", are you trying to convince yourself or others?  It's definitely not dead.
> This is one reason why some of us think you're probably a Microsoft trained (programmed) tech, employee or have major stock in Microsoft, you generally have nothing good to say about Linux and are always praising M$.  Honestly, that's terribly suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Steam Machine sure doesn't sell. Alienware went over to Windows to sell the box, they will still fail. The problem is that Sony and Microsoft subsidize the  PS4 and Xbox One.  Alien or Northwest Falcon have a hard time moving and $899 Steam box against the big boys $399 boxes, especially when the Steam Machine can't play most of the Triple A titles.
Click to expand...

Well the Steam machine has been upgraded and is being released again at $400 to $500.
They also have an uphill battle against the well established PS4 and Xbox market.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Montrovant said:


> My latest check had over 1500 games on Steam for Linux.  However, the problem still remains that almost none of the top tier games are available for Linux; Wine is still necessary to play most of the big titles.



I had hoped that the Steam Machines would attract the Triple A devs to port to Linux, but unless Steam starts subsidizing the boxes, there is no chance of them competing against Sony or MS.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Ringel05 said:


> Well the Steam machine has been upgraded and is being released again at $400 to $500.
> They also have an uphill battle against the well established PS4 and Xbox market.



I'm not seeing that so much.


----------



## Ringel05

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the Steam machine has been upgraded and is being released again at $400 to $500.
> They also have an uphill battle against the well established PS4 and Xbox market.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not seeing that so much.
> 
> View attachment 53883
Click to expand...

I just received an ad from Steam for a Steam machine for $400 about 4 days ago.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Ringel05 said:


> I just received an ad from Steam for a Steam machine for $400 about 4 days ago.



Here is the page

Steam Machines


----------



## Ringel05

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just received an ad from Steam for a Steam machine for $400 about 4 days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the page
> 
> Steam Machines
Click to expand...

Regardless, I received a sales ad for $400.  Not that I'm going to take them up on it but I'm not currently in the market for any gaming machine.
None of this is the point, it's a tangent away from what I said before about suspicious appearances.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

This is what I like...and may buy...not sure

Alienware Steam Machine will soon be available to take on PS4 and Xbox One, here are our first impressions - Pocket-lint


----------



## iamwhatiseem

On the theme of hating Microsoft...my nephew brings his laptop to me that is dripping with viruses and malware. Windows 10.
First thing I noticed was Windows Defender was not running. Even as administrator, if I try to start the process it will say "this program is not running due to your user group policy, contact your administrator"...so the virus amazingly with ease disabled Defender.
I spent hours trying to clean the PC - but Windows continuously gets in the way. The PC was also stuck in an update loop so everytime I had to reboot after a registry fix - whatever I did would be reversed because the failed update would not stop trying to update - and everything I did was lost.
I finally figured out how to kill the update, so there was that. But the virus would almost immediately reinstall itself. So finally I gave up. I told him the only thing to do is to wipe the PC and reinstall the OS...oh...that's right...you can't do that with Windows. No external media.
Gosh darnit.
So as of now I am typing on my new laptop. He gave up and bought another one.
I wiped his old one and installed Linuxmint.
Nice laptop. Looks like I won't be buying a new one after all.


----------



## Iceweasel

I am thinking about a laptop but they all have Windows if they aren't Macs. I'd like to find one for $100 less without Windows, I don't have the patience for that sort of thing anymore. MS made my blood boil too many times already.


----------



## Likkmee

Computer games. More distractions for the morons footing the bill to destroy themselves. Perfect !
Mental masturbation while the world burns.


----------



## Montrovant

Likkmee said:


> Computer games. More distractions for the morons footing the bill to destroy themselves. Perfect !
> Mental masturbation while the world burns.



Says the guy posting on a thread about Microsoft on a message board.


----------



## boedicca

Ringel05 said:


> Rebuilt my 7 year old computer a few weeks back, initially put 16GBs RAM in then ordered another 16GBs and installed it 1/2 hour ago.......  Windows show the 32 GBs but says only 16 is usable......  Checked MSCONFIG - Boot - Advanced, the max RAM box is unchecked so that's not the problem.  Dig around the internet and discover that Win 7 Home Premium x64 only supports 16GBs of RAM.  What money hungry asshole at M$ came up with that ripoff??!!
> So now I have to either purchase Win 7 Pro or Ultimate or upgrade to Win 10 to use the 32 GBs.........  Damn am I pissed!!!!!!




Condolences.   mr. boe is enduring the same thing with one of his pet computers.


----------



## Ringel05

boedicca said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rebuilt my 7 year old computer a few weeks back, initially put 16GBs RAM in then ordered another 16GBs and installed it 1/2 hour ago.......  Windows show the 32 GBs but says only 16 is usable......  Checked MSCONFIG - Boot - Advanced, the max RAM box is unchecked so that's not the problem.  Dig around the internet and discover that Win 7 Home Premium x64 only supports 16GBs of RAM.  What money hungry asshole at M$ came up with that ripoff??!!
> So now I have to either purchase Win 7 Pro or Ultimate or upgrade to Win 10 to use the 32 GBs.........  Damn am I pissed!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Condolences.   mr. boe is enduring the same thing with one of his pet computers.
Click to expand...

Old news now, I upgraded, configured settings the way I want them, added the old Win 7 games (Solitaire, Hearts, etc), not the new crap they're pushing in their "let me bombard the hell out of you with ads" Microsoft store, I turned that (and all of their other bloatware) off.
Win 10 is working fine, I only have a wakeup issue on one Dell laptop, it takes a good 3 to 5 minutes for the laptop to wakeup from sleep mode if I left something open when it went to sleep.


----------



## Bleipriester

iamwhatiseem said:


> On the theme of hating Microsoft...my nephew brings his laptop to me that is dripping with viruses and malware. Windows 10.
> First thing I noticed was Windows Defender was not running. Even as administrator, if I try to start the process it will say "this program is not running due to your user group policy, contact your administrator"...so the virus amazingly with ease disabled Defender.
> I spent hours trying to clean the PC - but Windows continuously gets in the way. The PC was also stuck in an update loop so everytime I had to reboot after a registry fix - whatever I did would be reversed because the failed update would not stop trying to update - and everything I did was lost.
> I finally figured out how to kill the update, so there was that. But the virus would almost immediately reinstall itself. So finally I gave up. I told him the only thing to do is to wipe the PC and reinstall the OS...oh...that's right...you can't do that with Windows. No external media.
> Gosh darnit.
> So as of now I am typing on my new laptop. He gave up and bought another one.
> I wiped his old one and installed Linuxmint.
> Nice laptop. Looks like I won't be buying a new one after all.


You was only one google search away from saving cash for a new computer...
Windows 10 ISO


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bleipriester said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the theme of hating Microsoft...my nephew brings his laptop to me that is dripping with viruses and malware. Windows 10.
> First thing I noticed was Windows Defender was not running. Even as administrator, if I try to start the process it will say "this program is not running due to your user group policy, contact your administrator"...so the virus amazingly with ease disabled Defender.
> I spent hours trying to clean the PC - but Windows continuously gets in the way. The PC was also stuck in an update loop so everytime I had to reboot after a registry fix - whatever I did would be reversed because the failed update would not stop trying to update - and everything I did was lost.
> I finally figured out how to kill the update, so there was that. But the virus would almost immediately reinstall itself. So finally I gave up. I told him the only thing to do is to wipe the PC and reinstall the OS...oh...that's right...you can't do that with Windows. No external media.
> Gosh darnit.
> So as of now I am typing on my new laptop. He gave up and bought another one.
> I wiped his old one and installed Linuxmint.
> Nice laptop. Looks like I won't be buying a new one after all.
> 
> 
> 
> You was only one google search away from saving cash for a new computer...
> Windows 10 ISO
Click to expand...


No I got his old computer for free...now I don't have to buy a one. 
One curiousity I have though...I am wondering of the clean install of Win 10 really is a clean install. One of the key problems, and why viruses today can be so incredibly hard to get rid of, is that Windows now completely controls the boot sector and even into the BIOS. 
 Soon, if not already, it could become impossible to rid a virus.


----------



## Bleipriester

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the theme of hating Microsoft...my nephew brings his laptop to me that is dripping with viruses and malware. Windows 10.
> First thing I noticed was Windows Defender was not running. Even as administrator, if I try to start the process it will say "this program is not running due to your user group policy, contact your administrator"...so the virus amazingly with ease disabled Defender.
> I spent hours trying to clean the PC - but Windows continuously gets in the way. The PC was also stuck in an update loop so everytime I had to reboot after a registry fix - whatever I did would be reversed because the failed update would not stop trying to update - and everything I did was lost.
> I finally figured out how to kill the update, so there was that. But the virus would almost immediately reinstall itself. So finally I gave up. I told him the only thing to do is to wipe the PC and reinstall the OS...oh...that's right...you can't do that with Windows. No external media.
> Gosh darnit.
> So as of now I am typing on my new laptop. He gave up and bought another one.
> I wiped his old one and installed Linuxmint.
> Nice laptop. Looks like I won't be buying a new one after all.
> 
> 
> 
> You was only one google search away from saving cash for a new computer...
> Windows 10 ISO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I got his old computer for free...now I don't have to buy a one.
> One curiousity I have though...I am wondering of the clean install of Win 10 really is a clean install. One of the key problems, and why viruses today can be so incredibly hard to get rid of, is that Windows now completely controls the boot sector and even into the BIOS.
> Soon, if not already, it could become impossible to rid a virus.
Click to expand...

Bootsector and Bios viruses are nothing new. However, I recommend you to try out this download:
http://kickasstorrent.proxyindex.eu...-2015-ltsb-n-privacy-en-us-x64-t11055595.html


----------



## Kosh

Ringel05 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rebuilt my 7 year old computer a few weeks back, initially put 16GBs RAM in then ordered another 16GBs and installed it 1/2 hour ago.......  Windows show the 32 GBs but says only 16 is usable......  Checked MSCONFIG - Boot - Advanced, the max RAM box is unchecked so that's not the problem.  Dig around the internet and discover that Win 7 Home Premium x64 only supports 16GBs of RAM.  What money hungry asshole at M$ came up with that ripoff??!!
> So now I have to either purchase Win 7 Pro or Ultimate or upgrade to Win 10 to use the 32 GBs.........  Damn am I pissed!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Condolences.   mr. boe is enduring the same thing with one of his pet computers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Old news now, I upgraded, configured settings the way I want them, added the old Win 7 games (Solitaire, Hearts, etc), not the new crap they're pushing in their "let me bombard the hell out of you with ads" Microsoft store, I turned that (and all of their other bloatware) off.
> Win 10 is working fine, I only have a wakeup issue on one Dell laptop, it takes a good 3 to 5 minutes for the laptop to wakeup from sleep mode if I left something open when it went to sleep.
Click to expand...


Laptop hard drives can be slow (4200 rpm), that is why it takes a long time to wake up..

Upgrade the drive to an SSD and you will see a speed performance in that area..


----------



## Ringel05

Likkmee said:


> Computer games. More distractions for the morons footing the bill to destroy themselves. Perfect !
> Mental masturbation while the world burns.


The irony escapes you........


----------



## FA_Q2

Ringel05 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Ya know, you keep pushing that "line", are you trying to convince yourself or others?  It's definitely not dead.
> This is one reason why some of us think you're probably a Microsoft trained (programmed) tech, employee or have major stock in Microsoft, you generally have nothing good to say about Linux and are always praising M$.  Honestly, that's terribly suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Steam Machine sure doesn't sell. Alienware went over to Windows to sell the box, they will still fail. The problem is that Sony and Microsoft subsidize the  PS4 and Xbox One.  Alien or Northwest Falcon have a hard time moving and $899 Steam box against the big boys $399 boxes, especially when the Steam Machine can't play most of the Triple A titles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well the Steam machine has been upgraded and is being released again at $400 to $500.
> They also have an uphill battle against the well established PS4 and Xbox market.
Click to expand...

That and why buy one?

Almost everyone that has steam has a PC and likely has one that can outperform the steam machine.  Most PC users have no interest in playing on controller (notice I said most - not all) and, even though it may use a KB/mouse, the advantages of a console are really that you can play them sitting on your couch.  

Did you make the switch over to the XBox?  You said you played RTS and I cannot imagine that translating into a console at all.  The last iteration that I tried (HALO's RTS) was a complete failure.


----------



## Ringel05

FA_Q2 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Ya know, you keep pushing that "line", are you trying to convince yourself or others?  It's definitely not dead.
> This is one reason why some of us think you're probably a Microsoft trained (programmed) tech, employee or have major stock in Microsoft, you generally have nothing good to say about Linux and are always praising M$.  Honestly, that's terribly suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Steam Machine sure doesn't sell. Alienware went over to Windows to sell the box, they will still fail. The problem is that Sony and Microsoft subsidize the  PS4 and Xbox One.  Alien or Northwest Falcon have a hard time moving and $899 Steam box against the big boys $399 boxes, especially when the Steam Machine can't play most of the Triple A titles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well the Steam machine has been upgraded and is being released again at $400 to $500.
> They also have an uphill battle against the well established PS4 and Xbox market.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That and why buy one?
> 
> Almost everyone that has steam has a PC and likely has one that can outperform the steam machine.  Most PC users have no interest in playing on controller (notice I said most - not all) and, even though it may use a KB/mouse, the advantages of a console are really that you can play them sitting on your couch.
> 
> Did you make the switch over to the XBox?  You said you played RTS and I cannot imagine that translating into a console at all.  The last iteration that I tried (HALO's RTS) was a complete failure.
Click to expand...

I was simply relaying information about the Steam box and no I was just looking at XBox pluses and negatives, not planning to buy the day after I thought about it.  Besides I was pissed at M$ when I posted  this thread, very pissed, that problem's been rectified, now when I finally get tired of M$ trying to take control of my PC I'll switch to Linux and either buy a gaming console or wait till more top tier games are ported over to Linux.


----------



## FA_Q2

Ringel05 said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Ya know, you keep pushing that "line", are you trying to convince yourself or others?  It's definitely not dead.
> This is one reason why some of us think you're probably a Microsoft trained (programmed) tech, employee or have major stock in Microsoft, you generally have nothing good to say about Linux and are always praising M$.  Honestly, that's terribly suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Steam Machine sure doesn't sell. Alienware went over to Windows to sell the box, they will still fail. The problem is that Sony and Microsoft subsidize the  PS4 and Xbox One.  Alien or Northwest Falcon have a hard time moving and $899 Steam box against the big boys $399 boxes, especially when the Steam Machine can't play most of the Triple A titles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well the Steam machine has been upgraded and is being released again at $400 to $500.
> They also have an uphill battle against the well established PS4 and Xbox market.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That and why buy one?
> 
> Almost everyone that has steam has a PC and likely has one that can outperform the steam machine.  Most PC users have no interest in playing on controller (notice I said most - not all) and, even though it may use a KB/mouse, the advantages of a console are really that you can play them sitting on your couch.
> 
> Did you make the switch over to the XBox?  You said you played RTS and I cannot imagine that translating into a console at all.  The last iteration that I tried (HALO's RTS) was a complete failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was simply relaying information about the Steam box and no I was just looking at XBox pluses and negatives, not planning to buy the day after I thought about it.  Besides I was pissed at M$ when I posted  this thread, very pissed, that problem's been rectified, now when I finally get tired of M$ trying to take control of my PC I'll switch to Linux and either buy a gaming console or wait till more top tier games are ported over to Linux.
Click to expand...

MS drives me nuts a lot of the time but I just cannot give it up.  To many programs that I use/play will not port over.


----------



## Montrovant

FA_Q2 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Ya know, you keep pushing that "line", are you trying to convince yourself or others?  It's definitely not dead.
> This is one reason why some of us think you're probably a Microsoft trained (programmed) tech, employee or have major stock in Microsoft, you generally have nothing good to say about Linux and are always praising M$.  Honestly, that's terribly suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Steam Machine sure doesn't sell. Alienware went over to Windows to sell the box, they will still fail. The problem is that Sony and Microsoft subsidize the  PS4 and Xbox One.  Alien or Northwest Falcon have a hard time moving and $899 Steam box against the big boys $399 boxes, especially when the Steam Machine can't play most of the Triple A titles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well the Steam machine has been upgraded and is being released again at $400 to $500.
> They also have an uphill battle against the well established PS4 and Xbox market.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That and why buy one?
> 
> Almost everyone that has steam has a PC and likely has one that can outperform the steam machine.  Most PC users have no interest in playing on controller (notice I said most - not all) and, even though it may use a KB/mouse, the advantages of a console are really that you can play them sitting on your couch.
> 
> Did you make the switch over to the XBox?  You said you played RTS and I cannot imagine that translating into a console at all.  The last iteration that I tried (HALO's RTS) was a complete failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was simply relaying information about the Steam box and no I was just looking at XBox pluses and negatives, not planning to buy the day after I thought about it.  Besides I was pissed at M$ when I posted  this thread, very pissed, that problem's been rectified, now when I finally get tired of M$ trying to take control of my PC I'll switch to Linux and either buy a gaming console or wait till more top tier games are ported over to Linux.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MS drives me nuts a lot of the time but I just cannot give it up.  To many programs that I use/play will not port over.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I was pretty happy when I finally settled on Linux Mint, but it just doesn't work (or work well enough) with enough of the top games.


----------



## Ringel05

FA_Q2 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Ya know, you keep pushing that "line", are you trying to convince yourself or others?  It's definitely not dead.
> This is one reason why some of us think you're probably a Microsoft trained (programmed) tech, employee or have major stock in Microsoft, you generally have nothing good to say about Linux and are always praising M$.  Honestly, that's terribly suspicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Steam Machine sure doesn't sell. Alienware went over to Windows to sell the box, they will still fail. The problem is that Sony and Microsoft subsidize the  PS4 and Xbox One.  Alien or Northwest Falcon have a hard time moving and $899 Steam box against the big boys $399 boxes, especially when the Steam Machine can't play most of the Triple A titles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well the Steam machine has been upgraded and is being released again at $400 to $500.
> They also have an uphill battle against the well established PS4 and Xbox market.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That and why buy one?
> 
> Almost everyone that has steam has a PC and likely has one that can outperform the steam machine.  Most PC users have no interest in playing on controller (notice I said most - not all) and, even though it may use a KB/mouse, the advantages of a console are really that you can play them sitting on your couch.
> 
> Did you make the switch over to the XBox?  You said you played RTS and I cannot imagine that translating into a console at all.  The last iteration that I tried (HALO's RTS) was a complete failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was simply relaying information about the Steam box and no I was just looking at XBox pluses and negatives, not planning to buy the day after I thought about it.  Besides I was pissed at M$ when I posted  this thread, very pissed, that problem's been rectified, now when I finally get tired of M$ trying to take control of my PC I'll switch to Linux and either buy a gaming console or wait till more top tier games are ported over to Linux.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MS drives me nuts a lot of the time but I just cannot give it up.  To many programs that I use/play will not port over.
Click to expand...

Eventually I'll only have one Windows desktop computer devoted to games, and the wife's Windows dedicated laptop all the rest will be Linux.  The wife wants to keep Windows because "it's what everyone uses at work and she needs to know Windows" excuse..........  The real reason is she doesn't want to learn a new OS not to mention the fact that she's very impatient and as a result can be computer seriously challenged at times...... and I have to undo what her impatience/frustration has done.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Bleipriester said:


> You was only one google search away from saving cash for a new computer...
> Windows 10 ISO



In all fairness, Windows 10 costs exactly the same as Linux.


----------



## Uncensored2008

iamwhatiseem said:


> No I got his old computer for free...now I don't have to buy a one.
> One curiousity I have though...I am wondering of the clean install of Win 10 really is a clean install. One of the key problems, and why viruses today can be so incredibly hard to get rid of, is that Windows now completely controls the boot sector and even into the BIOS.
> Soon, if not already, it could become impossible to rid a virus.



It's extremely unlikely that you would get an actual virus. The most common malware now is browser exploits, and IOS is the most susceptible to them. Windows has no control over BIOS, though some Mobo makers include utilities for overclocking and changing fan speeds within the OS. The reason that zero ring is locked is to stop viruses. Windows, Linux, and BSD (Mac OS) all lock zero ring changes. This ensures the kernal of the OS cannot be altered by malicious code.


----------



## HenryBHough

Those who use Windows are so like those who buy hair shirts then bitch about da itch.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Uncensored2008 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I got his old computer for free...now I don't have to buy a one.
> One curiousity I have though...I am wondering of the clean install of Win 10 really is a clean install. One of the key problems, and why viruses today can be so incredibly hard to get rid of, is that Windows now completely controls the boot sector and even into the BIOS.
> Soon, if not already, it could become impossible to rid a virus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's extremely unlikely that you would get an actual virus. The most common malware now is browser exploits, and IOS is the most susceptible to them. Windows has no control over BIOS, though some Mobo makers include utilities for overclocking and changing fan speeds within the OS. The reason that zero ring is locked is to stop viruses. Windows, Linux, and BSD (Mac OS) all lock zero ring changes. This ensures the kernal of the OS cannot be altered by malicious code.
Click to expand...

??
Well sorry to burst your bubble but it was absolutely a virus. A virus that infected his Windows 8.*...and after I downloaded and installed Windows 10...within a few minutes it was obvious it was still infected. Windows Defender was disabled and made an administrative group setting that prevented me from restarting it. I then downloaded Avast!...did a full scan and it deleted/quarantined 100's of files. Spybot Search and Destroy, after I installed it and ran a full scan, found 100's of traces of malware - but the "fix now" button was grayed out. I couldn't do anything. So I installed Adaware...it wouldn't even launch. The control panel would not launch. 
After doing research on the name f the virus, more than one site reported the virus as "extremely hard to remove".
So..whalaa - I have a new computer running Mint that is doing perfect!


----------



## Ringel05

Uncensored2008 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> You was only one google search away from saving cash for a new computer...
> Windows 10 ISO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all fairness, Windows 10 costs exactly the same as Linux.
Click to expand...

Yes and no.  Linux doesn't include "Enhanced User Experience", code for "we want to see everything about you so we can bombard you with targeted advertising which we make money off of".


----------



## Ringel05

HenryBHough said:


> Those who use Windows are so like those who buy hair shirts then bitch about da itch.


How about;
Those who bitch about Windows hope Microsoft is listening and want M$ to deliver a better product more suited to the end user not Microsoft.


----------



## FA_Q2

Ringel05 said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those who use Windows are so like those who buy hair shirts then bitch about da itch.
> 
> 
> 
> How about;
> Those who bitch about Windows hope Microsoft is listening and want M$ to deliver a better product more suited to the end user not Microsoft.
Click to expand...

Ah, the bitter sweet image of false hope


----------



## FA_Q2

Ringel05 said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Steam Machine sure doesn't sell. Alienware went over to Windows to sell the box, they will still fail. The problem is that Sony and Microsoft subsidize the  PS4 and Xbox One.  Alien or Northwest Falcon have a hard time moving and $899 Steam box against the big boys $399 boxes, especially when the Steam Machine can't play most of the Triple A titles.
> 
> 
> 
> Well the Steam machine has been upgraded and is being released again at $400 to $500.
> They also have an uphill battle against the well established PS4 and Xbox market.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That and why buy one?
> 
> Almost everyone that has steam has a PC and likely has one that can outperform the steam machine.  Most PC users have no interest in playing on controller (notice I said most - not all) and, even though it may use a KB/mouse, the advantages of a console are really that you can play them sitting on your couch.
> 
> Did you make the switch over to the XBox?  You said you played RTS and I cannot imagine that translating into a console at all.  The last iteration that I tried (HALO's RTS) was a complete failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was simply relaying information about the Steam box and no I was just looking at XBox pluses and negatives, not planning to buy the day after I thought about it.  Besides I was pissed at M$ when I posted  this thread, very pissed, that problem's been rectified, now when I finally get tired of M$ trying to take control of my PC I'll switch to Linux and either buy a gaming console or wait till more top tier games are ported over to Linux.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MS drives me nuts a lot of the time but I just cannot give it up.  To many programs that I use/play will not port over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eventually I'll only have one Windows desktop computer devoted to games, and the wife's Windows dedicated laptop all the rest will be Linux.  The wife wants to keep Windows because "it's what everyone uses at work and she needs to know Windows" excuse..........  The real reason is she doesn't want to learn a new OS not to mention the fact that she's very impatient and as a result can be computer seriously challenged at times...... and I have to undo what her impatience/frustration has done.
Click to expand...

lol.  Have the same issue with my wife.  I swear that she has a bad em field around her as well, I have seen her break several computers by simply touching them.  It is eerie.  Reminds me of Jubilee in the cartoon X-Men.


----------



## Montrovant

FA_Q2 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the Steam machine has been upgraded and is being released again at $400 to $500.
> They also have an uphill battle against the well established PS4 and Xbox market.
> 
> 
> 
> That and why buy one?
> 
> Almost everyone that has steam has a PC and likely has one that can outperform the steam machine.  Most PC users have no interest in playing on controller (notice I said most - not all) and, even though it may use a KB/mouse, the advantages of a console are really that you can play them sitting on your couch.
> 
> Did you make the switch over to the XBox?  You said you played RTS and I cannot imagine that translating into a console at all.  The last iteration that I tried (HALO's RTS) was a complete failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was simply relaying information about the Steam box and no I was just looking at XBox pluses and negatives, not planning to buy the day after I thought about it.  Besides I was pissed at M$ when I posted  this thread, very pissed, that problem's been rectified, now when I finally get tired of M$ trying to take control of my PC I'll switch to Linux and either buy a gaming console or wait till more top tier games are ported over to Linux.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MS drives me nuts a lot of the time but I just cannot give it up.  To many programs that I use/play will not port over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eventually I'll only have one Windows desktop computer devoted to games, and the wife's Windows dedicated laptop all the rest will be Linux.  The wife wants to keep Windows because "it's what everyone uses at work and she needs to know Windows" excuse..........  The real reason is she doesn't want to learn a new OS not to mention the fact that she's very impatient and as a result can be computer seriously challenged at times...... and I have to undo what her impatience/frustration has done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.  Have the same issue with my wife.  I swear that she has a bad em field around her as well, I have seen her break several computers by simply touching them.  It is eerie.  Reminds me of Jubilee in the cartoon X-Men.
Click to expand...


Jubilee?  Not Kitty Pryde?


----------



## Ringel05

FA_Q2 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the Steam machine has been upgraded and is being released again at $400 to $500.
> They also have an uphill battle against the well established PS4 and Xbox market.
> 
> 
> 
> That and why buy one?
> 
> Almost everyone that has steam has a PC and likely has one that can outperform the steam machine.  Most PC users have no interest in playing on controller (notice I said most - not all) and, even though it may use a KB/mouse, the advantages of a console are really that you can play them sitting on your couch.
> 
> Did you make the switch over to the XBox?  You said you played RTS and I cannot imagine that translating into a console at all.  The last iteration that I tried (HALO's RTS) was a complete failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was simply relaying information about the Steam box and no I was just looking at XBox pluses and negatives, not planning to buy the day after I thought about it.  Besides I was pissed at M$ when I posted  this thread, very pissed, that problem's been rectified, now when I finally get tired of M$ trying to take control of my PC I'll switch to Linux and either buy a gaming console or wait till more top tier games are ported over to Linux.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MS drives me nuts a lot of the time but I just cannot give it up.  To many programs that I use/play will not port over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eventually I'll only have one Windows desktop computer devoted to games, and the wife's Windows dedicated laptop all the rest will be Linux.  The wife wants to keep Windows because "it's what everyone uses at work and she needs to know Windows" excuse..........  The real reason is she doesn't want to learn a new OS not to mention the fact that she's very impatient and as a result can be computer seriously challenged at times...... and I have to undo what her impatience/frustration has done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.  Have the same issue with my wife.  I swear that she has a bad em field around her as well, I have seen her break several computers by simply touching them.  It is eerie.  Reminds me of Jubilee in the cartoon X-Men.
Click to expand...

There are times I just have to leave the room, don't need to hear the extruded, execrable exclamations or watch her pound on the enter or esc keys like a woodpecker in search of his evening meal.


----------



## Bleipriester

I don´t know if a marriage counseling can help if the wife insists on Windows. Surely, Windows is the main reason why so many couples get divorced nowadays. Evil Microsoft!


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> I don´t know if a marriage counseling can help if the wife insists on Windows. Surely, Windows is the main reason why so many couples get divorced nowadays. Evil Microsoft!


Nah, she's blonde.......


----------



## FA_Q2

Montrovant said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That and why buy one?
> 
> Almost everyone that has steam has a PC and likely has one that can outperform the steam machine.  Most PC users have no interest in playing on controller (notice I said most - not all) and, even though it may use a KB/mouse, the advantages of a console are really that you can play them sitting on your couch.
> 
> Did you make the switch over to the XBox?  You said you played RTS and I cannot imagine that translating into a console at all.  The last iteration that I tried (HALO's RTS) was a complete failure.
> 
> 
> 
> I was simply relaying information about the Steam box and no I was just looking at XBox pluses and negatives, not planning to buy the day after I thought about it.  Besides I was pissed at M$ when I posted  this thread, very pissed, that problem's been rectified, now when I finally get tired of M$ trying to take control of my PC I'll switch to Linux and either buy a gaming console or wait till more top tier games are ported over to Linux.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MS drives me nuts a lot of the time but I just cannot give it up.  To many programs that I use/play will not port over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eventually I'll only have one Windows desktop computer devoted to games, and the wife's Windows dedicated laptop all the rest will be Linux.  The wife wants to keep Windows because "it's what everyone uses at work and she needs to know Windows" excuse..........  The real reason is she doesn't want to learn a new OS not to mention the fact that she's very impatient and as a result can be computer seriously challenged at times...... and I have to undo what her impatience/frustration has done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.  Have the same issue with my wife.  I swear that she has a bad em field around her as well, I have seen her break several computers by simply touching them.  It is eerie.  Reminds me of Jubilee in the cartoon X-Men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jubilee?  Not Kitty Pryde?
Click to expand...

Yes, Jubilee.  In the beginning she blew a bunch of computers up by touching them.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Ringel05 said:


> ??
> Well sorry to burst your bubble but it was absolutely a virus. A virus that infected his Windows 8.*...and after I downloaded and installed Windows 10...within a few minutes it was obvious it was still infected. Windows Defender was disabled and made an administrative group setting that prevented me from restarting it. I then downloaded Avast!...did a full scan and it deleted/quarantined 100's of files. Spybot Search and Destroy, after I installed it and ran a full scan, found 100's of traces of malware - but the "fix now" button was grayed out. I couldn't do anything. So I installed Adaware...it wouldn't even launch. The control panel would not launch.
> After doing research on the name f the virus, more than one site reported the virus as "extremely hard to remove".
> So..whalaa - I have a new computer running Mint that is doing perfect!



Rootkits and Browser exploits are common, but self-replicating code, an actual virus is rare. Linux is no less vulnerable than Longhorn based Windows machines.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Ringel05 said:


> How about;
> Those who bitch about Windows hope Microsoft is listening and want M$ to deliver a better product more suited to the end user not Microsoft.



Explain?

How is Windows 10 (or 7) not "suited to the end user?" Forcing updates? Then learned that from Apple, don't let the morons ignore security patches/


----------



## Uncensored2008

Bleipriester said:


> I don´t know if a marriage counseling can help if the wife insists on Windows. Surely, Windows is the main reason why so many couples get divorced nowadays. Evil Microsoft!



In Stepford, they only allow Mac.


----------



## FA_Q2

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about;
> Those who bitch about Windows hope Microsoft is listening and want M$ to deliver a better product more suited to the end user not Microsoft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Explain?
> 
> How is Windows 10 (or 7) not "suited to the end user?" Forcing updates? Then learned that from Apple, don't let the morons ignore security patches/
Click to expand...

A good portion of those 'security updates' are little more than MS trying to root out pirated copies of their program.


----------



## Uncensored2008

FA_Q2 said:


> A good portion of those 'security updates' are little more than MS trying to root out pirated copies of their program.



Particularly the one they are giving away free...

And you failed to explain how Windows is not suited to the end user?


----------



## FA_Q2

Uncensored2008 said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A good portion of those 'security updates' are little more than MS trying to root out pirated copies of their program.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Particularly the one they are giving away free...
> 
> And you failed to explain how Windows is not suited to the end user?
Click to expand...

I didn't make that assertion...

I am not the original poster you quoted.  I am simply ,making a comment on those 'updates.'  A good portion of them are garbage.  In general, I have the opposite problem with windows - it is far too oriented to the 'user.'  I remember the days when I told my computer what to do.  These days the computer wants to tell you what to do in the name of being easier to operate for the average user.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Ringel05 said:


> Games, talking about games especially the high graphics ones. I know the games I already have (via Steam) will play on Xbox, don't know if they will play on PS4 without having to repurchase them.



I hear about this alot.  Can you give me a break down on why people are going nuts for steam?  Sounds like you can buy one and play on different systems...that cool, I guess...but I dont get the hype.  Then again, I'm just some guy with limited comp knowledge so


----------



## Uncensored2008

ClosedCaption said:


> I hear about this alot.  Can you give me a break down on why people are going nuts for steam?  Sounds like you can buy one and play on different systems...that cool, I guess...but I dont get the hype.  Then again, I'm just some guy with limited comp knowledge so



That's only partially true. A game bought for Windows has a license for Mac, if the game is carried on Mac. But you can't play it on XBox or PS4. Since few people would have a Mac and Windows for gaming, it isn't a huge deal to cross license the OS. 

Steam has made PC games viable. The PC game market nearly died because of piracy. Publishers pushed all sorts of nasty DRM that pissed off users. Steam secured the IP of the game publishers without punishing the gamer, so now the PC is the biggest platform for major games, typically outselling XBox One and PS4 combined.

Android remains the #1 platform for games, followed closely by IOS.

However, if you take out the CandyCrush type of games played on those platforms, PC is the biggest seller, and Steam is the engine behind it. I can play my Steam games on any computer I own. I can log in at a friends house and play them there. If a drive crashes, my games are protected. Steam has changed gaming for the better.


----------



## FA_Q2

ClosedCaption said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Games, talking about games especially the high graphics ones. I know the games I already have (via Steam) will play on Xbox, don't know if they will play on PS4 without having to repurchase them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear about this alot.  Can you give me a break down on why people are going nuts for steam?  Sounds like you can buy one and play on different systems...that cool, I guess...but I dont get the hype.  Then again, I'm just some guy with limited comp knowledge so
Click to expand...

Steams real draw for me is that I can get them digitally and cheap.  Being military, kicking the need for discs is very useful - I am not bringing those down range but I can download anything I have purchased when I can get access to wifi (though it is a rather painstakingly slow process out there).  They also offer a lot of indie games for next to nothing.  Last year I bought Styx - a game I would have never give even seen - for 10 bucks.  Was a VERY good game.  The reviews are right there as well - you can get some very informative information on weather or not a game is actually worth purchasing right there on the store screen.  The system could use some tweaking (it is a up or down vote) but it is very nice.  Finally, if you are like me and lag most games by a few years, the deals on there are really good.  I do not purchase a game for more than 20 bucks anymore.  I can wait for next year to try most titles and around then steam will toss you a 50-75% discount on the standard price.  Most of the games I have purchased are for less than 10 dollars (many for as little as 2 or 3).  If you are not looking to get a game when it releases you really cannot beat the discounts that come out later.


----------



## FA_Q2

Uncensored2008 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear about this alot.  Can you give me a break down on why people are going nuts for steam?  Sounds like you can buy one and play on different systems...that cool, I guess...but I dont get the hype.  Then again, I'm just some guy with limited comp knowledge so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's only partially true. A game bought for Windows has a license for Mac, if the game is carried on Mac. But you can't play it on XBox or PS4. Since few people would have a Mac and Windows for gaming, it isn't a huge deal to cross license the OS.
> 
> Steam has made PC games viable. The PC game market nearly died because of piracy. Publishers pushed all sorts of nasty DRM that pissed off users. Steam secured the IP of the game publishers without punishing the gamer, so now the PC is the biggest platform for major games, typically outselling XBox One and PS4 combined.
> 
> Android remains the #1 platform for games, followed closely by IOS.
> 
> However, if you take out the CandyCrush type of games played on those platforms, PC is the biggest seller, and Steam is the engine behind it. I can play my Steam games on any computer I own. I can log in at a friends house and play them there. If a drive crashes, my games are protected. Steam has changed gaming for the better.
Click to expand...

Steam really has helped in the piracy area.  I used to get my games 'creatively' a while back.  It never really was because of the money but rather because you ended up with a BETTER product AND it was easier to pirate a game rather than buy it.  The insane days of gaming.  

Now, it is simple to purchase and install games and you no longer get a worse product for purchasing it.  There is no reason to pirate so most do not anymore.  The answer never was DRM, it was always to make it better to buy the product rather than pirating it.


----------



## Uncensored2008

FA_Q2 said:


> Steam really has helped in the piracy area.  I used to get my games 'creatively' a while back.  It never really was because of the money but rather because you ended up with a BETTER product AND it was easier to pirate a game rather than buy it.  The insane days of gaming.
> 
> Now, it is simple to purchase and install games and you no longer get a worse product for purchasing it.  There is no reason to pirate so most do not anymore.  The answer never was DRM, it was always to make it better to buy the product rather than pirating it.



Well stated.

I think most people would rather buy games legally, but the nasty DRM screwed the legitimate consumer. Steam saved PC gaming.


----------



## Montrovant

FA_Q2 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear about this alot.  Can you give me a break down on why people are going nuts for steam?  Sounds like you can buy one and play on different systems...that cool, I guess...but I dont get the hype.  Then again, I'm just some guy with limited comp knowledge so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's only partially true. A game bought for Windows has a license for Mac, if the game is carried on Mac. But you can't play it on XBox or PS4. Since few people would have a Mac and Windows for gaming, it isn't a huge deal to cross license the OS.
> 
> Steam has made PC games viable. The PC game market nearly died because of piracy. Publishers pushed all sorts of nasty DRM that pissed off users. Steam secured the IP of the game publishers without punishing the gamer, so now the PC is the biggest platform for major games, typically outselling XBox One and PS4 combined.
> 
> Android remains the #1 platform for games, followed closely by IOS.
> 
> However, if you take out the CandyCrush type of games played on those platforms, PC is the biggest seller, and Steam is the engine behind it. I can play my Steam games on any computer I own. I can log in at a friends house and play them there. If a drive crashes, my games are protected. Steam has changed gaming for the better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Steam really has helped in the piracy area.  I used to get my games 'creatively' a while back.  It never really was because of the money but rather because you ended up with a BETTER product AND it was easier to pirate a game rather than buy it.  The insane days of gaming.
> 
> Now, it is simple to purchase and install games and you no longer get a worse product for purchasing it.  There is no reason to pirate so most do not anymore.  The answer never was DRM, it was always to make it better to buy the product rather than pirating it.
Click to expand...


I've had some issues with Steam.  I bought a copy of Batman : Arkham Origins a couple of years back.  I don't know or care if there is a multiplayer component, I got it to play the single player version.  I had already gotten and played Arkham City and liked it.  Anyway, my game arrived, it was still sealed, so I opened it up and started loading it.  After a short time it tells me I need to log in to Steam and enter a code in order to play.  I searched and searched but there was no Steam code.  After some research I found out that some copies of the game had gone out without the requisite Steam code inside.  Now, I paid for the game legitimately, I wasn't playing online, I should be able to play without having to enter an online code.  Luckily the seller had heard of this issue and refunded my money, but the idea that I need to enter an online code to play a game I've bought on disc offline is one I find very annoying.

But overall, yeah, Steam seems to be doing very well for the PC game market.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Uncensored2008 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear about this alot.  Can you give me a break down on why people are going nuts for steam?  Sounds like you can buy one and play on different systems...that cool, I guess...but I dont get the hype.  Then again, I'm just some guy with limited comp knowledge so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's only partially true. A game bought for Windows has a license for Mac, if the game is carried on Mac. But you can't play it on XBox or PS4. Since few people would have a Mac and Windows for gaming, it isn't a huge deal to cross license the OS.
> 
> Steam has made PC games viable. The PC game market nearly died because of piracy. Publishers pushed all sorts of nasty DRM that pissed off users. Steam secured the IP of the game publishers without punishing the gamer, so now the PC is the biggest platform for major games, typically outselling XBox One and PS4 combined.
> 
> Android remains the #1 platform for games, followed closely by IOS.
> 
> However, if you take out the CandyCrush type of games played on those platforms, PC is the biggest seller, and Steam is the engine behind it. I can play my Steam games on any computer I own. I can log in at a friends house and play them there. If a drive crashes, my games are protected. Steam has changed gaming for the better.
Click to expand...


What piracy/Steam has doing for video games is like what Napster/iTunes did for music.
Napster was well on it's way to destroying the music industry...which was good. It needed to reboot. Then iTunes came along, as well as others and proved the words of Steve Jobs - "you can't look at your competition and say you will do it better. You have to look at your competition and do it differently"
  Like music before Napster/iTunes video games via the traditional media cost too f*cking much. Especially when half of what is offered is rehashed cash grabs, reheating the leftovers of a big hit.
Steam is cheaper, it is portable and it is different.


----------



## Ringel05

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about;
> Those who bitch about Windows hope Microsoft is listening and want M$ to deliver a better product more suited to the end user not Microsoft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Explain?
> 
> How is Windows 10 (or 7) not "suited to the end user?" Forcing updates? Then learned that from Apple, don't let the morons ignore security patches/
Click to expand...

Let morons ignore security patches, snoop patches and unwanted upgrades, it's their machines...... right?  
How about "end user enhanced experience" as I've said before, "let us see what you're doing so we can spam you with targeted advertising we make money off of".  No thanks.


----------



## Ringel05

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ??
> Well sorry to burst your bubble but it was absolutely a virus. A virus that infected his Windows 8.*...and after I downloaded and installed Windows 10...within a few minutes it was obvious it was still infected. Windows Defender was disabled and made an administrative group setting that prevented me from restarting it. I then downloaded Avast!...did a full scan and it deleted/quarantined 100's of files. Spybot Search and Destroy, after I installed it and ran a full scan, found 100's of traces of malware - but the "fix now" button was grayed out. I couldn't do anything. So I installed Adaware...it wouldn't even launch. The control panel would not launch.
> After doing research on the name f the virus, more than one site reported the virus as "extremely hard to remove".
> So..whalaa - I have a new computer running Mint that is doing perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rootkits and Browser exploits are common, but self-replicating code, an actual virus is rare. Linux is no less vulnerable than Longhorn based Windows machines.
Click to expand...

Somehow you attributed that to me.......  Twasn't me who posted it........


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Ringel05

ClosedCaption said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Games, talking about games especially the high graphics ones. I know the games I already have (via Steam) will play on Xbox, don't know if they will play on PS4 without having to repurchase them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear about this alot.  Can you give me a break down on why people are going nuts for steam?  Sounds like you can buy one and play on different systems...that cool, I guess...but I dont get the hype.  Then again, I'm just some guy with limited comp knowledge so
Click to expand...

Sorry, I made a mistake, I was wrong about the XBox and Steam mix.  I misinterpreted some professional articles online.


----------



## PredFan

I allowed my computer to upgrade to Win 10, big fucking mistake. I hate Microsoft, and I hate Bill Gates and his haircut sucks.


----------



## FA_Q2

dsa


Uncensored2008 said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steam really has helped in the piracy area.  I used to get my games 'creatively' a while back.  It never really was because of the money but rather because you ended up with a BETTER product AND it was easier to pirate a game rather than buy it.  The insane days of gaming.
> 
> Now, it is simple to purchase and install games and you no longer get a worse product for purchasing it.  There is no reason to pirate so most do not anymore.  The answer never was DRM, it was always to make it better to buy the product rather than pirating it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well stated.
> 
> I think most people would rather buy games legally, but the nasty DRM screwed the legitimate consumer. Steam saved PC gaming.
Click to expand...

They would.

I currently have the same problem with movies.  I really cant find what I am looking for at a reasonable price - the movie industry simply refuses to offer it.  If they continue to do so, piracy will tear them apart as well.  People are going to get the desired product if the movie studios offer it or not.  Good digital media is almost impossible to find and they are still asking to damn much for it.


----------



## Ringel05

Okay, M$ just pissed me off again........  It updated my desktop earlier today, suddenly I had to actually login as opposed to the auto login I had setup.  Then I went back to it a couple of hours later and when it woke up the was some picture on the screen with M$ asking if I liked it or not.  Finally I noticed MS had replaced Startisback with the Win 10 menu...........

Just to be sure I did run scans, nothing (virus related) found.

What the fuck is up with Microsoft???!!!!!!  They're treating MY PC as a fucking dedicated Microsoft work fucking station!!!!!!!!
That's it, Xbox is Microsoft so I'll go with Sony Playstation and NONE of my computers will run Windows as an operating system.  Fucking bastards!!!!


----------



## FA_Q2

Ringel05 said:


> Okay, M$ just pissed me off again........  It updated my desktop earlier today, suddenly I had to actually login as opposed to the auto login I had setup.  Then I went back to it a couple of hours later and when it woke up the was some picture on the screen with M$ asking if I liked it or not.  Finally I noticed MS had replaced Startisback with the Win 10 menu...........
> 
> Just to be sure I did run scans, nothing (virus related) found.
> 
> What the fuck is up with Microsoft???!!!!!!  They're treating MY PC as a fucking dedicated Microsoft work fucking station!!!!!!!!
> That's it, Xbox is Microsoft so I'll go with Sony Playstation and NONE of my computers will run Windows as an operating system.  Fucking bastards!!!!


Always been a problem with MS and Apple - they prefer to control the 'user experience' rather than simply let you be.  Drives me nuts sometimes but I have come to expect it from most modern software.  The worst part is that this is coming over to phone systems as well.  Used to be that android came fairly clean.  now it is just as chock bull of garbage that cannot be removed as crapples devices.


----------



## Ringel05

FA_Q2 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, M$ just pissed me off again........  It updated my desktop earlier today, suddenly I had to actually login as opposed to the auto login I had setup.  Then I went back to it a couple of hours later and when it woke up the was some picture on the screen with M$ asking if I liked it or not.  Finally I noticed MS had replaced Startisback with the Win 10 menu...........
> 
> Just to be sure I did run scans, nothing (virus related) found.
> 
> What the fuck is up with Microsoft???!!!!!!  They're treating MY PC as a fucking dedicated Microsoft work fucking station!!!!!!!!
> That's it, Xbox is Microsoft so I'll go with Sony Playstation and NONE of my computers will run Windows as an operating system.  Fucking bastards!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Always been a problem with MS and Apple - they prefer to control the 'user experience' rather than simply let you be.  Drives me nuts sometimes but I have come to expect it from most modern software.  The worst part is that this is coming over to phone systems as well.  Used to be that android came fairly clean.  now it is just as chock bull of garbage that cannot be removed as crapples devices.
Click to expand...

Well I've finally had with their bull shit, I'm wiping all my hard drives and loading Ubuntu, I'll play any games I want on Playstation.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

I have said it several times now - I bet my house Windows "11" or whatever - there will be paid advertisements on the desktop. You can just feel it coming.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Okay, M$ just pissed me off again........  It updated my desktop earlier today, suddenly I had to actually login as opposed to the auto login I had setup.  Then I went back to it a couple of hours later and when it woke up the was some picture on the screen with M$ asking if I liked it or not.  Finally I noticed MS had replaced Startisback with the Win 10 menu...........
> 
> Just to be sure I did run scans, nothing (virus related) found.
> 
> What the fuck is up with Microsoft???!!!!!!  They're treating MY PC as a fucking dedicated Microsoft work fucking station!!!!!!!!
> That's it, Xbox is Microsoft so I'll go with Sony Playstation and NONE of my computers will run Windows as an operating system.  Fucking bastards!!!!


Windows 10 sucks. I will only use it when there will be a DX12 game I want to play. I am still using Windows 8.


----------



## Bleipriester

iamwhatiseem said:


> I have said it several times now - I bet my house Windows "11" or whatever - there will be paid advertisements on the desktop. You can just feel it coming.


I don´t that there will be a Windows 11. MS wants to maintain Windows 10 for a long time and add new features now and then. Maybe, real ads will come but I don´t think so. Windows 10 is not a free software after all.


----------



## FA_Q2

Bleipriester said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have said it several times now - I bet my house Windows "11" or whatever - there will be paid advertisements on the desktop. You can just feel it coming.
> 
> 
> 
> I don´t that there will be a Windows 11. MS wants to maintain Windows 10 for a long time and add new features now and then. Maybe, real ads will come but I don´t think so. Windows 10 is not a free software after all.
Click to expand...

In a manner of speaking they are already there on preinstalled windows machines though much of it is not directly the responsibility of Microsoft.  Most computer manufacturers preinstall programs no one actually wants and make it rather difficult to remove them.  I think MS 10 has some apps preinstalled as well.  That is, essentially, advertisement.  Android has become terrible at this type of annoying installed software to the point that they actually bar you from removing it entirely.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bleipriester said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have said it several times now - I bet my house Windows "11" or whatever - there will be paid advertisements on the desktop. You can just feel it coming.
> 
> 
> 
> I don´t that there will be a Windows 11. MS wants to maintain Windows 10 for a long time and add new features now and then. Maybe, real ads will come but I don´t think so. Windows 10 is not a free software after all.
Click to expand...


I think so. The Windows 8 "panel" setup was perfectly setup for advertising. In fact so is Windows 10:





Now - the "Ad panels" just push to something Microsoft...be it bing, messenger, MSNBC etc. It is a very short hop to sell those panels to the highest bidder...perfect setup for ad space. That was the very first thing I thought of when I saw Win 8 right after I thought it looked exactly like the Xbox gui. 
Right now it is perfect for Microsoft to push users towards all things Microsoft and to make it easy to do so.
But I am willing to bet heavy that those panels will be sold.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

FA_Q2 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have said it several times now - I bet my house Windows "11" or whatever - there will be paid advertisements on the desktop. You can just feel it coming.
> 
> 
> 
> I don´t that there will be a Windows 11. MS wants to maintain Windows 10 for a long time and add new features now and then. Maybe, real ads will come but I don´t think so. Windows 10 is not a free software after all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a manner of speaking they are already there on preinstalled windows machines though much of it is not directly the responsibility of Microsoft.  Most computer manufacturers preinstall programs no one actually wants and make it rather difficult to remove them.  I think MS 10 has some apps preinstalled as well.  That is, essentially, advertisement.  Android has become terrible at this type of annoying installed software to the point that they actually bar you from removing it entirely.
Click to expand...


I hear that...so is Kindle. The login screen is now 100% ad space. You used to be able to set your login screen as whatever you wanted, now it is ads.


----------



## FA_Q2

iamwhatiseem said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have said it several times now - I bet my house Windows "11" or whatever - there will be paid advertisements on the desktop. You can just feel it coming.
> 
> 
> 
> I don´t that there will be a Windows 11. MS wants to maintain Windows 10 for a long time and add new features now and then. Maybe, real ads will come but I don´t think so. Windows 10 is not a free software after all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a manner of speaking they are already there on preinstalled windows machines though much of it is not directly the responsibility of Microsoft.  Most computer manufacturers preinstall programs no one actually wants and make it rather difficult to remove them.  I think MS 10 has some apps preinstalled as well.  That is, essentially, advertisement.  Android has become terrible at this type of annoying installed software to the point that they actually bar you from removing it entirely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hear that...so is Kindle. The login screen is now 100% ad space. You used to be able to set your login screen as whatever you wanted, now it is ads.
Click to expand...

It is annoying BUT I do have to give the companies their due - people are getting used to and expecting free/cheap shit all over the place.  Most 'apps' are now free and most computer hardware cost what it did 15 years ago though prices should have doubled.  Companies have to get their money from somewhere and advertisements is a tried and true way of doing so.  I may be a lot less inclined to be annoyed if windows cost 40 bucks instead of 100 but had ads in the start menu.  As long as those ads were not in the way.

What you guys are saying makes a lot of sense as well - windows got some serious flack for the new layout because it is inherently clunky for anything that is not a touch screen.  The people over at MS are some damned smart people and drastically changing the layout to one that is not natural on the target machines makes no sense UNLESS you are correct and they are working to advertisement space.  The entire design of the start menu is nonsensical right now.  Even worse, many of those 'apps' MS likes to put there are invasive.  The 'reader' and several other programs take over your desk space and make it more difficult to exit out of those programs.  I have a huge screen for a reason and it is not so that an 'app' can take over all of its real estate.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

FA_Q2 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have said it several times now - I bet my house Windows "11" or whatever - there will be paid advertisements on the desktop. You can just feel it coming.
> 
> 
> 
> I don´t that there will be a Windows 11. MS wants to maintain Windows 10 for a long time and add new features now and then. Maybe, real ads will come but I don´t think so. Windows 10 is not a free software after all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a manner of speaking they are already there on preinstalled windows machines though much of it is not directly the responsibility of Microsoft.  Most computer manufacturers preinstall programs no one actually wants and make it rather difficult to remove them.  I think MS 10 has some apps preinstalled as well.  That is, essentially, advertisement.  Android has become terrible at this type of annoying installed software to the point that they actually bar you from removing it entirely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hear that...so is Kindle. The login screen is now 100% ad space. You used to be able to set your login screen as whatever you wanted, now it is ads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is annoying BUT I do have to give the companies their due - people are getting used to and expecting free/cheap shit all over the place.  Most 'apps' are now free and most computer hardware cost what it did 15 years ago though prices should have doubled.  Companies have to get their money from somewhere and advertisements is a tried and true way of doing so.  I may be a lot less inclined to be annoyed if windows cost 40 bucks instead of 100 but had ads in the start menu.  As long as those ads were not in the way.
> 
> What you guys are saying makes a lot of sense as well - windows got some serious flack for the new layout because it is inherently clunky for anything that is not a touch screen.  The people over at MS are some damned smart people and drastically changing the layout to one that is not natural on the target machines makes no sense UNLESS you are correct and they are working to advertisement space.  The entire design of the start menu is nonsensical right now.  Even worse, many of those 'apps' MS likes to put there are invasive.  The 'reader' and several other programs take over your desk space and make it more difficult to exit out of those programs.  I have a huge screen for a reason and it is not so that an 'app' can take over all of its real estate.
Click to expand...


Which is why I can't deal with Windows 8-10. 
It reminds me of Windows 3.1 (apps completely taking over screen) - only then it was necessary because computers were not yet multi-tasking. Having a program completely take over the computer, and not easy to get back out of is just insane...and counter productive. Just flat out stupid.


----------



## Bleipriester

FA_Q2 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have said it several times now - I bet my house Windows "11" or whatever - there will be paid advertisements on the desktop. You can just feel it coming.
> 
> 
> 
> I don´t that there will be a Windows 11. MS wants to maintain Windows 10 for a long time and add new features now and then. Maybe, real ads will come but I don´t think so. Windows 10 is not a free software after all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a manner of speaking they are already there on preinstalled windows machines though much of it is not directly the responsibility of Microsoft.  Most computer manufacturers preinstall programs no one actually wants and make it rather difficult to remove them.  I think MS 10 has some apps preinstalled as well.  That is, essentially, advertisement.  Android has become terrible at this type of annoying installed software to the point that they actually bar you from removing it entirely.
Click to expand...

I would install the Windows 10 Enterprise 2015 LTSB. No apps. Not even an appstore. If you want to remove non-removable apps from your Android-Phone, you need to get root-access. However, most of them can be deactivated without root.


----------



## Bleipriester

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have said it several times now - I bet my house Windows "11" or whatever - there will be paid advertisements on the desktop. You can just feel it coming.
> 
> 
> 
> I don´t that there will be a Windows 11. MS wants to maintain Windows 10 for a long time and add new features now and then. Maybe, real ads will come but I don´t think so. Windows 10 is not a free software after all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think so. The Windows 8 "panel" setup was perfectly setup for advertising. In fact so is Windows 10:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now - the "Ad panels" just push to something Microsoft...be it bing, messenger, MSNBC etc. It is a very short hop to sell those panels to the highest bidder...perfect setup for ad space. That was the very first thing I thought of when I saw Win 8 right after I thought it looked exactly like the Xbox gui.
> Right now it is perfect for Microsoft to push users towards all things Microsoft and to make it easy to do so.
> But I am willing to bet heavy that those panels will be sold.
Click to expand...

People would dislike this and uninstall the system.


----------



## Kat

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, it didn't read any threat when I scanned it, it did read a threat when I tried to install it.
> 
> 
> 
> May be heuristic. Like many cracks, this tool could have a behavior that is similar to malware (bypassing the system) and av-tools could then falsely consider it a virus, trojan, ect. However, this does not ensure that cracks or this tool are free of malware!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't think of that but if your Tweaker works the same then why bother with the other one.
> BTW I decided to use Classic Shell instead of Startisback, Classic Shell is free which means I'm not giving my banking information to someone in Russia........
Click to expand...



I really love Classic Shell, and the options it provides.


----------



## Bleipriester

iamwhatiseem said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have said it several times now - I bet my house Windows "11" or whatever - there will be paid advertisements on the desktop. You can just feel it coming.
> 
> 
> 
> I don´t that there will be a Windows 11. MS wants to maintain Windows 10 for a long time and add new features now and then. Maybe, real ads will come but I don´t think so. Windows 10 is not a free software after all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a manner of speaking they are already there on preinstalled windows machines though much of it is not directly the responsibility of Microsoft.  Most computer manufacturers preinstall programs no one actually wants and make it rather difficult to remove them.  I think MS 10 has some apps preinstalled as well.  That is, essentially, advertisement.  Android has become terrible at this type of annoying installed software to the point that they actually bar you from removing it entirely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hear that...so is Kindle. The login screen is now 100% ad space. You used to be able to set your login screen as whatever you wanted, now it is ads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is annoying BUT I do have to give the companies their due - people are getting used to and expecting free/cheap shit all over the place.  Most 'apps' are now free and most computer hardware cost what it did 15 years ago though prices should have doubled.  Companies have to get their money from somewhere and advertisements is a tried and true way of doing so.  I may be a lot less inclined to be annoyed if windows cost 40 bucks instead of 100 but had ads in the start menu.  As long as those ads were not in the way.
> 
> What you guys are saying makes a lot of sense as well - windows got some serious flack for the new layout because it is inherently clunky for anything that is not a touch screen.  The people over at MS are some damned smart people and drastically changing the layout to one that is not natural on the target machines makes no sense UNLESS you are correct and they are working to advertisement space.  The entire design of the start menu is nonsensical right now.  Even worse, many of those 'apps' MS likes to put there are invasive.  The 'reader' and several other programs take over your desk space and make it more difficult to exit out of those programs.  I have a huge screen for a reason and it is not so that an 'app' can take over all of its real estate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is why I can't deal with Windows 8-10.
> It reminds me of Windows 3.1 (apps completely taking over screen) - only then it was necessary because computers were not yet multi-tasking. Having a program completely take over the computer, and not easy to get back out of is just insane...and counter productive. Just flat out stupid.
Click to expand...

Windows 3.1 has normal windows the programs use.


----------



## FA_Q2

Bleipriester said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have said it several times now - I bet my house Windows "11" or whatever - there will be paid advertisements on the desktop. You can just feel it coming.
> 
> 
> 
> I don´t that there will be a Windows 11. MS wants to maintain Windows 10 for a long time and add new features now and then. Maybe, real ads will come but I don´t think so. Windows 10 is not a free software after all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a manner of speaking they are already there on preinstalled windows machines though much of it is not directly the responsibility of Microsoft.  Most computer manufacturers preinstall programs no one actually wants and make it rather difficult to remove them.  I think MS 10 has some apps preinstalled as well.  That is, essentially, advertisement.  Android has become terrible at this type of annoying installed software to the point that they actually bar you from removing it entirely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would install the Windows 10 Enterprise 2015 LTSB. No apps. Not even an appstore. If you want to remove non-removable apps from your Android-Phone, you need to get root-access. However, most of them can be deactivated without root.
Click to expand...

I wouldn't install another 150 dollar program to fix the BS MS put into my current OS.  Not going to shovel more money at them because they made something poorly.

As for android, that is the main problem.  You have to root your phone to remove nuisance programs that you do not want when there should be an option to remove them naturally.  It is unacceptable that people take this from companies that are charging for the product.  I will not buy apples garbage mostly because of the control they want to exercise over MY computer.  Android has gone the same direction.  I will not buy another phone with all this garbage on it.  And no, 'disabling' is not sufficient as well as not an option for many programs.


----------



## Bleipriester

FA_Q2 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have said it several times now - I bet my house Windows "11" or whatever - there will be paid advertisements on the desktop. You can just feel it coming.
> 
> 
> 
> I don´t that there will be a Windows 11. MS wants to maintain Windows 10 for a long time and add new features now and then. Maybe, real ads will come but I don´t think so. Windows 10 is not a free software after all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a manner of speaking they are already there on preinstalled windows machines though much of it is not directly the responsibility of Microsoft.  Most computer manufacturers preinstall programs no one actually wants and make it rather difficult to remove them.  I think MS 10 has some apps preinstalled as well.  That is, essentially, advertisement.  Android has become terrible at this type of annoying installed software to the point that they actually bar you from removing it entirely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would install the Windows 10 Enterprise 2015 LTSB. No apps. Not even an appstore. If you want to remove non-removable apps from your Android-Phone, you need to get root-access. However, most of them can be deactivated without root.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't install another 150 dollar program to fix the BS MS put into my current OS.  Not going to shovel more money at them because they made something poorly.
> 
> As for android, that is the main problem.  You have to root your phone to remove nuisance programs that you do not want when there should be an option to remove them naturally.  It is unacceptable that people take this from companies that are charging for the product.  I will not buy apples garbage mostly because of the control they want to exercise over MY computer.  Android has gone the same direction.  I will not buy another phone with all this garbage on it.  And no, 'disabling' is not sufficient as well as not an option for many programs.
Click to expand...

Yeah, this tools should be removable. Android is nevertheless a stunning free OS. I bought several second hand phones already and none of them was rooted (reset the phone will not unroot it or reinstall previously removed pre-installed non-removable apps, this is why I recommend to disable these apps). Most people buy it only for the shiny display and posing.

However, root the phone and get your apps from specific pages. This will enhance its functionality massively.


----------



## FA_Q2

Bleipriester said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have said it several times now - I bet my house Windows "11" or whatever - there will be paid advertisements on the desktop. You can just feel it coming.
> 
> 
> 
> I don´t that there will be a Windows 11. MS wants to maintain Windows 10 for a long time and add new features now and then. Maybe, real ads will come but I don´t think so. Windows 10 is not a free software after all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In a manner of speaking they are already there on preinstalled windows machines though much of it is not directly the responsibility of Microsoft.  Most computer manufacturers preinstall programs no one actually wants and make it rather difficult to remove them.  I think MS 10 has some apps preinstalled as well.  That is, essentially, advertisement.  Android has become terrible at this type of annoying installed software to the point that they actually bar you from removing it entirely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would install the Windows 10 Enterprise 2015 LTSB. No apps. Not even an appstore. If you want to remove non-removable apps from your Android-Phone, you need to get root-access. However, most of them can be deactivated without root.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't install another 150 dollar program to fix the BS MS put into my current OS.  Not going to shovel more money at them because they made something poorly.
> 
> As for android, that is the main problem.  You have to root your phone to remove nuisance programs that you do not want when there should be an option to remove them naturally.  It is unacceptable that people take this from companies that are charging for the product.  I will not buy apples garbage mostly because of the control they want to exercise over MY computer.  Android has gone the same direction.  I will not buy another phone with all this garbage on it.  And no, 'disabling' is not sufficient as well as not an option for many programs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, this tools should be removable. Android is nevertheless a stunning free OS. I bought several second hand phones already and none of them was rooted (reset the phone will not unroot it or reinstall previously removed pre-installed non-removable apps, this is why I recommend to disable these apps). Most people buy it only for the shiny display and posing.
> 
> However, root the phone and get your apps from specific pages. This will enhance its functionality massively.
Click to expand...

Rooting has just as many negatives as positives to attain functionality that should already be there.

And free?  AFAIK, android only comes on devices.  It is far from something I can get for free.  Is there somewhere I can download a base, BS free android version?


----------



## Bleipriester

FA_Q2 said:


> Rooting has just as many negatives as positives to attain functionality that should already be there.


After you phone has been rooted, you are the master of this phone. That´s all. It doesn´t change anything but only provides you with administrative rights. Fools could delete an important file and that´s it for the phone.




FA_Q2 said:


> And free?  AFAIK, android only comes on devices.  It is far from something I can get for free.  Is there somewhere I can download a base, BS free android version?


Yeah, free, even open source! But this is not what I meant. Apple for example limits the iPhone´s functionality. You cannot use an iPhone like a computer. There is no file manager and all you can do is to install apps from the store. Android can much more.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rooting has just as many negatives as positives to attain functionality that should already be there.
> 
> 
> 
> After you phone has been rooted, you are the master of this phone. That´s all. It doesn´t change anything but only provides you with administrative rights. Fools could delete an important file and that´s it for the phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And free?  AFAIK, android only comes on devices.  It is far from something I can get for free.  Is there somewhere I can download a base, BS free android version?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, free, even open source! But this is not what I meant. Apple for example limits the iPhone´s functionality. You cannot use an iPhone like a computer. There is no file manager and all you can do is to install apps from the store. Android can much more.
Click to expand...

I have 4 more months left on my Verizon contract, was thinking about going back to Virgin Mobile but was wondering if I could port my Droid Ultra over to VM.  (VM runs off of the Sprint network)
Something tells me I've asked this before.........


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> I have 4 more months left on my Verizon contract, was thinking about going back to Virgin Mobile but was wondering if I could port my Droid Ultra over to VM.  (VM runs off of the Sprint network)
> Something tells me I've asked this before.........


What does this mean: port over to VM?


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have 4 more months left on my Verizon contract, was thinking about going back to Virgin Mobile but was wondering if I could port my Droid Ultra over to VM.  (VM runs off of the Sprint network)
> Something tells me I've asked this before.........
> 
> 
> 
> What does this mean: port over to VM?
Click to expand...

Virgin Mobil


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have 4 more months left on my Verizon contract, was thinking about going back to Virgin Mobile but was wondering if I could port my Droid Ultra over to VM.  (VM runs off of the Sprint network)
> Something tells me I've asked this before.........
> 
> 
> 
> What does this mean: port over to VM?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Virgin Mobil
Click to expand...

Has simlock no use-by date in the US? As far as I know, the simlock fee expires after two years and the provider will unlock the phone for free. But there is no simlock in contract phones in Germany, anyway, so this is not a big matter here.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have 4 more months left on my Verizon contract, was thinking about going back to Virgin Mobile but was wondering if I could port my Droid Ultra over to VM.  (VM runs off of the Sprint network)
> Something tells me I've asked this before.........
> 
> 
> 
> What does this mean: port over to VM?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Virgin Mobil
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has simlock no use-by date in the US? As far as I know, the simlock fee expires after two years and the provider will unlock the phone for free. But there is no simlock in contract phones in Germany, anyway, so this is not a big matter here.
Click to expand...

I was reading somewhere about incompatibility between the Sprint network and the Verizon network.  Some claim they can make a Verizon phone work with Sprint, some claim it can't be done.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have 4 more months left on my Verizon contract, was thinking about going back to Virgin Mobile but was wondering if I could port my Droid Ultra over to VM.  (VM runs off of the Sprint network)
> Something tells me I've asked this before.........
> 
> 
> 
> What does this mean: port over to VM?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Virgin Mobil
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has simlock no use-by date in the US? As far as I know, the simlock fee expires after two years and the provider will unlock the phone for free. But there is no simlock in contract phones in Germany, anyway, so this is not a big matter here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was reading somewhere about incompatibility between the Sprint network and the Verizon network.  Some claim they can make a Verizon phone work with Sprint, some claim it can't be done.
Click to expand...

I don´t know about this. But I believe there is no difference. Both use CDMA and if it doesn´t work with your phone it is very likely just a software lock that can be bypassed or lifted by an expert.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have 4 more months left on my Verizon contract, was thinking about going back to Virgin Mobile but was wondering if I could port my Droid Ultra over to VM.  (VM runs off of the Sprint network)
> Something tells me I've asked this before.........
> 
> 
> 
> What does this mean: port over to VM?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Virgin Mobil
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has simlock no use-by date in the US? As far as I know, the simlock fee expires after two years and the provider will unlock the phone for free. But there is no simlock in contract phones in Germany, anyway, so this is not a big matter here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was reading somewhere about incompatibility between the Sprint network and the Verizon network.  Some claim they can make a Verizon phone work with Sprint, some claim it can't be done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don´t know about this. But I believe there is no difference. Both use CDMA and if it doesn´t work with your phone it is very likely just a software lock that can be bypassed or lifted by an expert.
Click to expand...

Okay


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does this mean: port over to VM?
> 
> 
> 
> Virgin Mobil
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has simlock no use-by date in the US? As far as I know, the simlock fee expires after two years and the provider will unlock the phone for free. But there is no simlock in contract phones in Germany, anyway, so this is not a big matter here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was reading somewhere about incompatibility between the Sprint network and the Verizon network.  Some claim they can make a Verizon phone work with Sprint, some claim it can't be done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don´t know about this. But I believe there is no difference. Both use CDMA and if it doesn´t work with your phone it is very likely just a software lock that can be bypassed or lifted by an expert.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay
Click to expand...

Will not be easy, though. 

"Taking your Verizon device to Sprint isn’t yet possible. Despite both carriers sharing the same basic technology, Verizon devices won’t respond to Sprint service, and Sprint won't accept customer requests to activate a Verizon phone on its network."
http://www.whistleout.com/CellPhones/Guides/Can-I-use-my-verizon-sprint-phone-on-a-different-network

You will probably be better off with a new free phone from VM.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Virgin Mobil
> 
> 
> 
> Has simlock no use-by date in the US? As far as I know, the simlock fee expires after two years and the provider will unlock the phone for free. But there is no simlock in contract phones in Germany, anyway, so this is not a big matter here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was reading somewhere about incompatibility between the Sprint network and the Verizon network.  Some claim they can make a Verizon phone work with Sprint, some claim it can't be done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don´t know about this. But I believe there is no difference. Both use CDMA and if it doesn´t work with your phone it is very likely just a software lock that can be bypassed or lifted by an expert.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will not be easy, though.
> 
> "Taking your Verizon device to Sprint isn’t yet possible. Despite both carriers sharing the same basic technology, Verizon devices won’t respond to Sprint service, and Sprint won't accept customer requests to activate a Verizon phone on its network."
> http://www.whistleout.com/CellPhones/Guides/Can-I-use-my-verizon-sprint-phone-on-a-different-network
> 
> You will probably be better off with a new free phone from VM.
Click to expand...

VM is a pre-pay, you buy the phone outright.  I can also look to see which phones will port over and pick up a used one on ebay.  Most of VMs phones are HTC.  
I could just keep our Droids and go pre-pay with Verizon, depends on the cost difference.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has simlock no use-by date in the US? As far as I know, the simlock fee expires after two years and the provider will unlock the phone for free. But there is no simlock in contract phones in Germany, anyway, so this is not a big matter here.
> 
> 
> 
> I was reading somewhere about incompatibility between the Sprint network and the Verizon network.  Some claim they can make a Verizon phone work with Sprint, some claim it can't be done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don´t know about this. But I believe there is no difference. Both use CDMA and if it doesn´t work with your phone it is very likely just a software lock that can be bypassed or lifted by an expert.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will not be easy, though.
> 
> "Taking your Verizon device to Sprint isn’t yet possible. Despite both carriers sharing the same basic technology, Verizon devices won’t respond to Sprint service, and Sprint won't accept customer requests to activate a Verizon phone on its network."
> http://www.whistleout.com/CellPhones/Guides/Can-I-use-my-verizon-sprint-phone-on-a-different-network
> 
> You will probably be better off with a new free phone from VM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> VM is a pre-pay, you buy the phone outright.  I can also look to see which phones will port over and pick up a used one on ebay.  Most of VMs phones are HTC.
> I could just keep our Droids and go pre-pay with Verizon, depends on the cost difference.
Click to expand...

We have only GSM here. However, if you buy a new phone that is not an expensive one, the Motorolas will be better.

I just saw the Droid mini. Looks interesting but isn´t available here.


----------



## FA_Q2

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has simlock no use-by date in the US? As far as I know, the simlock fee expires after two years and the provider will unlock the phone for free. But there is no simlock in contract phones in Germany, anyway, so this is not a big matter here.
> 
> 
> 
> I was reading somewhere about incompatibility between the Sprint network and the Verizon network.  Some claim they can make a Verizon phone work with Sprint, some claim it can't be done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don´t know about this. But I believe there is no difference. Both use CDMA and if it doesn´t work with your phone it is very likely just a software lock that can be bypassed or lifted by an expert.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will not be easy, though.
> 
> "Taking your Verizon device to Sprint isn’t yet possible. Despite both carriers sharing the same basic technology, Verizon devices won’t respond to Sprint service, and Sprint won't accept customer requests to activate a Verizon phone on its network."
> http://www.whistleout.com/CellPhones/Guides/Can-I-use-my-verizon-sprint-phone-on-a-different-network
> 
> You will probably be better off with a new free phone from VM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> VM is a pre-pay, you buy the phone outright.  I can also look to see which phones will port over and pick up a used one on ebay.  Most of VMs phones are HTC.
> I could just keep our Droids and go pre-pay with Verizon, depends on the cost difference.
Click to expand...

Does your phone have a sim card in it?


----------



## Ringel05

FA_Q2 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was reading somewhere about incompatibility between the Sprint network and the Verizon network.  Some claim they can make a Verizon phone work with Sprint, some claim it can't be done.
> 
> 
> 
> I don´t know about this. But I believe there is no difference. Both use CDMA and if it doesn´t work with your phone it is very likely just a software lock that can be bypassed or lifted by an expert.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will not be easy, though.
> 
> "Taking your Verizon device to Sprint isn’t yet possible. Despite both carriers sharing the same basic technology, Verizon devices won’t respond to Sprint service, and Sprint won't accept customer requests to activate a Verizon phone on its network."
> http://www.whistleout.com/CellPhones/Guides/Can-I-use-my-verizon-sprint-phone-on-a-different-network
> 
> You will probably be better off with a new free phone from VM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> VM is a pre-pay, you buy the phone outright.  I can also look to see which phones will port over and pick up a used one on ebay.  Most of VMs phones are HTC.
> I could just keep our Droids and go pre-pay with Verizon, depends on the cost difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does your phone have a sim card in it?
Click to expand...

Yeah.  I could root it then try a VM sim card, if it doesn't work.


----------



## FA_Q2

Ringel05 said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don´t know about this. But I believe there is no difference. Both use CDMA and if it doesn´t work with your phone it is very likely just a software lock that can be bypassed or lifted by an expert.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will not be easy, though.
> 
> "Taking your Verizon device to Sprint isn’t yet possible. Despite both carriers sharing the same basic technology, Verizon devices won’t respond to Sprint service, and Sprint won't accept customer requests to activate a Verizon phone on its network."
> http://www.whistleout.com/CellPhones/Guides/Can-I-use-my-verizon-sprint-phone-on-a-different-network
> 
> You will probably be better off with a new free phone from VM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> VM is a pre-pay, you buy the phone outright.  I can also look to see which phones will port over and pick up a used one on ebay.  Most of VMs phones are HTC.
> I could just keep our Droids and go pre-pay with Verizon, depends on the cost difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does your phone have a sim card in it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah.  I could root it then try a VM sim card, if it doesn't work.
Click to expand...

As Blei's source said, it depends on if the phone uses the sim card for full capability or for just LTE features.  I think that the only way to know is give it a try.  It is not like the carriers are advertising universal phones.


----------



## Ringel05

FA_Q2 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay
> 
> 
> 
> Will not be easy, though.
> 
> "Taking your Verizon device to Sprint isn’t yet possible. Despite both carriers sharing the same basic technology, Verizon devices won’t respond to Sprint service, and Sprint won't accept customer requests to activate a Verizon phone on its network."
> Can I use my Verizon/Sprint phone on another network? - WhistleOut
> 
> You will probably be better off with a new free phone from VM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> VM is a pre-pay, you buy the phone outright.  I can also look to see which phones will port over and pick up a used one on ebay.  Most of VMs phones are HTC.
> I could just keep our Droids and go pre-pay with Verizon, depends on the cost difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does your phone have a sim card in it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah.  I could root it then try a VM sim card, if it doesn't work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As Blei's source said, it depends on if the phone uses the sim card for full capability or for just LTE features.  I think that the only way to know is give it a try.  It is not like the carriers are advertising universal phones.
Click to expand...

Well honestly if I end up forking out $70 to $100 a month for VM I might as well stay with Verizon.  The only reason I went with Verizon is it's pretty much the only cell signal in Trinidad, Co where we moved to before we moved down to El Paso.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don´t know about this. But I believe there is no difference. Both use CDMA and if it doesn´t work with your phone it is very likely just a software lock that can be bypassed or lifted by an expert.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will not be easy, though.
> 
> "Taking your Verizon device to Sprint isn’t yet possible. Despite both carriers sharing the same basic technology, Verizon devices won’t respond to Sprint service, and Sprint won't accept customer requests to activate a Verizon phone on its network."
> http://www.whistleout.com/CellPhones/Guides/Can-I-use-my-verizon-sprint-phone-on-a-different-network
> 
> You will probably be better off with a new free phone from VM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> VM is a pre-pay, you buy the phone outright.  I can also look to see which phones will port over and pick up a used one on ebay.  Most of VMs phones are HTC.
> I could just keep our Droids and go pre-pay with Verizon, depends on the cost difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does your phone have a sim card in it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah.  I could root it then try a VM sim card, if it doesn't work.
Click to expand...

This will probably not work. If your phone is sim locked, root won´t help, I guess.


----------



## FA_Q2

Ringel05 said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will not be easy, though.
> 
> "Taking your Verizon device to Sprint isn’t yet possible. Despite both carriers sharing the same basic technology, Verizon devices won’t respond to Sprint service, and Sprint won't accept customer requests to activate a Verizon phone on its network."
> Can I use my Verizon/Sprint phone on another network? - WhistleOut
> 
> You will probably be better off with a new free phone from VM.
> 
> 
> 
> VM is a pre-pay, you buy the phone outright.  I can also look to see which phones will port over and pick up a used one on ebay.  Most of VMs phones are HTC.
> I could just keep our Droids and go pre-pay with Verizon, depends on the cost difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does your phone have a sim card in it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah.  I could root it then try a VM sim card, if it doesn't work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As Blei's source said, it depends on if the phone uses the sim card for full capability or for just LTE features.  I think that the only way to know is give it a try.  It is not like the carriers are advertising universal phones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well honestly if I end up forking out $70 to $100 a month for VM I might as well stay with Verizon.  The only reason I went with Verizon is it's pretty much the only cell signal in Trinidad, Co where we moved to before we moved down to El Paso.
Click to expand...

Is that the price?

I thought the entire point of these smaller carriers is that they had superior prices.


----------



## Ringel05

FA_Q2 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> VM is a pre-pay, you buy the phone outright.  I can also look to see which phones will port over and pick up a used one on ebay.  Most of VMs phones are HTC.
> I could just keep our Droids and go pre-pay with Verizon, depends on the cost difference.
> 
> 
> 
> Does your phone have a sim card in it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah.  I could root it then try a VM sim card, if it doesn't work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As Blei's source said, it depends on if the phone uses the sim card for full capability or for just LTE features.  I think that the only way to know is give it a try.  It is not like the carriers are advertising universal phones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well honestly if I end up forking out $70 to $100 a month for VM I might as well stay with Verizon.  The only reason I went with Verizon is it's pretty much the only cell signal in Trinidad, Co where we moved to before we moved down to El Paso.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the price?
> 
> I thought the entire point of these smaller carriers is that they had superior prices.
Click to expand...

The larger carriers have felt the pinch and are competing though they'll only give you 1 GB of data per month.  For me that's not a problem as I typically use a quarter of that and that's with both my wife and I.
The really smaller ones just don't have the coverage so why bother.


----------



## FA_Q2

That is my problem.  I have Verizon and they are costing me a fortune.  I don't get coverage from Sprint or any of the smaller carriers here though.  I can go to AT&T but they are just as bad with pricing.


----------



## Ringel05

FA_Q2 said:


> That is my problem.  I have Verizon and they are costing me a fortune.  I don't get coverage from Sprint or any of the smaller carriers here though.  I can go to AT&T but they are just as bad with pricing.


Do you have a Walmart?  

Family Mobile - Walmart.com

No-Contract Phones & Plans - Walmart.com


----------



## FA_Q2

Ringel05 said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is my problem.  I have Verizon and they are costing me a fortune.  I don't get coverage from Sprint or any of the smaller carriers here though.  I can go to AT&T but they are just as bad with pricing.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a Walmart?
> 
> Family Mobile - Walmart.com
> 
> No-Contract Phones & Plans - Walmart.com
Click to expand...

Yes I do but they are a T-Mobil carrier.  T-Mobil's coverage out here is absolutely abysmal.


----------



## Iceweasel

Ringel05 said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is my problem.  I have Verizon and they are costing me a fortune.  I don't get coverage from Sprint or any of the smaller carriers here though.  I can go to AT&T but they are just as bad with pricing.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a Walmart?
> 
> Family Mobile - Walmart.com
> 
> No-Contract Phones & Plans - Walmart.com
Click to expand...

I have been using Straight Talk, available at Wally World. $45 a month unlimited. They use Verizon or AT&T, depending on the store. We have two here, each different. You can tell on the box there is a small code on the front, I think it was a number with a V or A in front of it.


----------



## Ringel05

FA_Q2 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is my problem.  I have Verizon and they are costing me a fortune.  I don't get coverage from Sprint or any of the smaller carriers here though.  I can go to AT&T but they are just as bad with pricing.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a Walmart?
> 
> Family Mobile - Walmart.com
> 
> No-Contract Phones & Plans - Walmart.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I do but they are a T-Mobil carrier.  T-Mobil's coverage out here is absolutely abysmal.
Click to expand...

Yup, location, location, location.  The biggest problem out west for signal is the high mountains with deep valleys and wide open planes where there are few towers, heck even Verizon's coverage is primarily confined to major cities in the western mountain regions.


----------



## FA_Q2

Iceweasel said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is my problem.  I have Verizon and they are costing me a fortune.  I don't get coverage from Sprint or any of the smaller carriers here though.  I can go to AT&T but they are just as bad with pricing.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a Walmart?
> 
> Family Mobile - Walmart.com
> 
> No-Contract Phones & Plans - Walmart.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been using Straight Talk, available at Wally World. $45 a month unlimited. They use Verizon or AT&T, depending on the store. We have two here, each different. You can tell on the box there is a small code on the front, I think it was a number with a V or A in front of it.
Click to expand...

Straight talk?

Ill have to look into that.  If they have a one that uses verizon's coverage then transferring over should be really easy.  Can you take your phone with you?


----------



## Iceweasel

FA_Q2 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is my problem.  I have Verizon and they are costing me a fortune.  I don't get coverage from Sprint or any of the smaller carriers here though.  I can go to AT&T but they are just as bad with pricing.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a Walmart?
> 
> Family Mobile - Walmart.com
> 
> No-Contract Phones & Plans - Walmart.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been using Straight Talk, available at Wally World. $45 a month unlimited. They use Verizon or AT&T, depending on the store. We have two here, each different. You can tell on the box there is a small code on the front, I think it was a number with a V or A in front of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Straight talk?
> 
> Ill have to look into that.  If they have a one that uses verizon's coverage then transferring over should be really easy.  Can you take your phone with you?
Click to expand...

I believe you can but I'm not sure. There's a $30 unlimited voice with a lesser phone and the $45 is for the smart phone unlimited data as well. It's a prepaid plan so I have it set up on auto refill.


----------



## Ringel05

Done, just switched this laptop over to Ubuntu.  Finally got tired of having to fix the cd/dvd every time I rebooted.  Now it works flawlessly.


----------



## Montrovant

I've been having a weird issue where every time I boot to my Win7 partition, the clock is 5 hours ahead.  I just go and have it recheck the internet clock it's set on, but it's annoying.  

I wonder if Windows is upset it isn't my main partition on this PC?


----------



## Iceweasel

Montrovant said:


> I've been having a weird issue where every time I boot to my Win7 partition, the clock is 5 hours ahead.  I just go and have it recheck the internet clock it's set on, but it's annoying.
> 
> I wonder if Windows is upset it isn't my main partition on this PC?


Are you sure it's set on the right time zone?


----------



## Montrovant

Iceweasel said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been having a weird issue where every time I boot to my Win7 partition, the clock is 5 hours ahead.  I just go and have it recheck the internet clock it's set on, but it's annoying.
> 
> I wonder if Windows is upset it isn't my main partition on this PC?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure it's set on the right time zone?
Click to expand...


Yep, that was the first thing I checked.  It would make sense, I'm on the east coast which is -5 GMT, but nope, it's set on Eastern time.

Whenever I boot to Windows I click on the clock and have it do the internet time update.  That puts it at the correct time.  I just don't know why it keeps resetting back.  I have no issues with my Linux partition's time.


----------



## Iceweasel

Montrovant said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been having a weird issue where every time I boot to my Win7 partition, the clock is 5 hours ahead.  I just go and have it recheck the internet clock it's set on, but it's annoying.
> 
> I wonder if Windows is upset it isn't my main partition on this PC?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure it's set on the right time zone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, that was the first thing I checked.  It would make sense, I'm on the east coast which is -5 GMT, but nope, it's set on Eastern time.
> 
> Whenever I boot to Windows I click on the clock and have it do the internet time update.  That puts it at the correct time.  I just don't know why it keeps resetting back.  I have no issues with my Linux partition's time.
Click to expand...

Could be a glitch in the registry. I've repaired a few problems after sifting through a hundred or so entries for some simple thing.


----------



## FA_Q2

Iceweasel said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been having a weird issue where every time I boot to my Win7 partition, the clock is 5 hours ahead.  I just go and have it recheck the internet clock it's set on, but it's annoying.
> 
> I wonder if Windows is upset it isn't my main partition on this PC?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure it's set on the right time zone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, that was the first thing I checked.  It would make sense, I'm on the east coast which is -5 GMT, but nope, it's set on Eastern time.
> 
> Whenever I boot to Windows I click on the clock and have it do the internet time update.  That puts it at the correct time.  I just don't know why it keeps resetting back.  I have no issues with my Linux partition's time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could be a glitch in the registry. I've repaired a few problems after sifting through a hundred or so entries for some simple thing.
Click to expand...

Or the time in the BIOS.


----------



## Iceweasel

FA_Q2 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been having a weird issue where every time I boot to my Win7 partition, the clock is 5 hours ahead.  I just go and have it recheck the internet clock it's set on, but it's annoying.
> 
> I wonder if Windows is upset it isn't my main partition on this PC?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure it's set on the right time zone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, that was the first thing I checked.  It would make sense, I'm on the east coast which is -5 GMT, but nope, it's set on Eastern time.
> 
> Whenever I boot to Windows I click on the clock and have it do the internet time update.  That puts it at the correct time.  I just don't know why it keeps resetting back.  I have no issues with my Linux partition's time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could be a glitch in the registry. I've repaired a few problems after sifting through a hundred or so entries for some simple thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or the time in the BIOS.
Click to expand...

Could be but he said it was OK in Linux.


----------



## FA_Q2

Iceweasel said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been having a weird issue where every time I boot to my Win7 partition, the clock is 5 hours ahead.  I just go and have it recheck the internet clock it's set on, but it's annoying.
> 
> I wonder if Windows is upset it isn't my main partition on this PC?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure it's set on the right time zone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, that was the first thing I checked.  It would make sense, I'm on the east coast which is -5 GMT, but nope, it's set on Eastern time.
> 
> Whenever I boot to Windows I click on the clock and have it do the internet time update.  That puts it at the correct time.  I just don't know why it keeps resetting back.  I have no issues with my Linux partition's time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could be a glitch in the registry. I've repaired a few problems after sifting through a hundred or so entries for some simple thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or the time in the BIOS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could be but he said it was OK in Linux.
Click to expand...

Good point.  That would not make much sense if it was a system time error


----------



## Montrovant

I dual booted Mint and Vista on my other PC for a while when I first decided to try a Linux distro.  I don't recall this kind of issue happening with it.  I'm also new to using Win7; I got it after I decided just using Mint on this PC wouldn't work well enough for my games.

It's not a big enough issue for me to worry on it over much, but it is curious.


----------



## Ringel05

Tried playing with a bunch of Ubuntu and Mint flavors as Ubuntu (Unity) would freeze when waking up from suspend.  Had loaded Kubuntu on my test desktop and absolutely love it so let's put it on my laptop.....  Nope, damn thing freezes every time I click on continue after selecting replace (current OS).  Yes, I've burned and tried different discs downloaded to the Windows and Linux computers. 
I'm back to using Ubuntu (Unity) as out of all I've been able to try on this laptop it's still my favorite.  Now all I have to do is find out why it freezes on wakeup andhow to fix it. 
I also tried to test Fedora (regular and KDE) but the laptop doesn't see the ISO disc and it just boots to the existing OS.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Ringel05 said:


> Tried playing with a bunch of Ubuntu and Mint flavors as Ubuntu (Unity) would freeze when waking up from suspend.  Had loaded Kubuntu on my test desktop and absolutely love it so let's put it on my laptop.....  Nope, damn thing freezes every time I click on continue after selecting replace (current OS).  Yes, I've burned and tried different discs downloaded to the Windows and Linux computers.
> I'm back to using Ubuntu (Unity) as out of all I've been able to try on this laptop it's still my favorite.  Now all I have to do is find out why it freezes on wakeup andhow to fix it.
> I also tried to test Fedora (regular and KDE) but the laptop doesn't see the ISO disc and it just boots to the existing OS.



Have you tried to format the disk?


----------



## Ringel05

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tried playing with a bunch of Ubuntu and Mint flavors as Ubuntu (Unity) would freeze when waking up from suspend.  Had loaded Kubuntu on my test desktop and absolutely love it so let's put it on my laptop.....  Nope, damn thing freezes every time I click on continue after selecting replace (current OS).  Yes, I've burned and tried different discs downloaded to the Windows and Linux computers.
> I'm back to using Ubuntu (Unity) as out of all I've been able to try on this laptop it's still my favorite.  Now all I have to do is find out why it freezes on wakeup andhow to fix it.
> I also tried to test Fedora (regular and KDE) but the laptop doesn't see the ISO disc and it just boots to the existing OS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried to format the disk?
Click to expand...

Of course.


----------



## Montrovant

Ringel05 said:


> Tried playing with a bunch of Ubuntu and Mint flavors as Ubuntu (Unity) would freeze when waking up from suspend.  Had loaded Kubuntu on my test desktop and absolutely love it so let's put it on my laptop.....  Nope, damn thing freezes every time I click on continue after selecting replace (current OS).  Yes, I've burned and tried different discs downloaded to the Windows and Linux computers.
> I'm back to using Ubuntu (Unity) as out of all I've been able to try on this laptop it's still my favorite.  Now all I have to do is find out why it freezes on wakeup andhow to fix it.
> I also tried to test Fedora (regular and KDE) but the laptop doesn't see the ISO disc and it just boots to the existing OS.



Don't suspend?


----------



## Ringel05

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tried playing with a bunch of Ubuntu and Mint flavors as Ubuntu (Unity) would freeze when waking up from suspend.  Had loaded Kubuntu on my test desktop and absolutely love it so let's put it on my laptop.....  Nope, damn thing freezes every time I click on continue after selecting replace (current OS).  Yes, I've burned and tried different discs downloaded to the Windows and Linux computers.
> I'm back to using Ubuntu (Unity) as out of all I've been able to try on this laptop it's still my favorite.  Now all I have to do is find out why it freezes on wakeup andhow to fix it.
> I also tried to test Fedora (regular and KDE) but the laptop doesn't see the ISO disc and it just boots to the existing OS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't suspend?
Click to expand...

Tried to set it up but it still goes to sleep.  Haven't figured out why yet.


----------



## Montrovant

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tried playing with a bunch of Ubuntu and Mint flavors as Ubuntu (Unity) would freeze when waking up from suspend.  Had loaded Kubuntu on my test desktop and absolutely love it so let's put it on my laptop.....  Nope, damn thing freezes every time I click on continue after selecting replace (current OS).  Yes, I've burned and tried different discs downloaded to the Windows and Linux computers.
> I'm back to using Ubuntu (Unity) as out of all I've been able to try on this laptop it's still my favorite.  Now all I have to do is find out why it freezes on wakeup andhow to fix it.
> I also tried to test Fedora (regular and KDE) but the laptop doesn't see the ISO disc and it just boots to the existing OS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't suspend?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tried to set it up but it still goes to sleep.  Haven't figured out why yet.
Click to expand...


I haven't had an issue with Mint.  I didn't use Ubuntu long enough to have the slightest clue about what the issue could be.  

Have fun browsing Ubuntu forums!


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Hmm...I woul boot up on a usb drive...then unmount the HD and run fsck on that disk.
Sounds like a hardware issue to me...maybe some bad sectors.
Been awhile since I have ran fsck, I do know you need to unmount the drive first. 
man fsck command will provide details on how to use it. I also think there are some linux disk tools that you can run from a usb drive if fsck gives you a headache.


----------



## Ringel05

iamwhatiseem said:


> Hmm...I woul boot up on a usb drive...then unmount the HD and run fsck on that disk.
> Sounds like a hardware issue to me...maybe some bad sectors.
> Been awhile since I have ran fsck, I do know you need to unmount the drive first.
> man fsck command will provide details on how to use it. I also think there are some linux disk tools that you can run from a usb drive if fsck gives you a headache.


Well I'm really not that worried about it besides my Geekinese isn't that good, only understood about half of what you were saying........


----------



## Ringel05

Dayamn, found my old XP disc buried in an old computer software box I just unpacked.  It's currently being loaded on my test computer to see how it will run on newer hardware and if it runs well I may just use it to play older games ( I have) that won't run on anything above Vista.


----------



## Montrovant

Ringel05 said:


> Dayamn, found my old XP disc buried in an old computer software box I just unpacked.  It's currently being loaded on my test computer to see how it will run on newer hardware and if it runs well I may just use it to play older games ( I have) that won't run on anything above Vista.



You couldn't run them with DOSBox or something similar?


----------



## Ringel05

Montrovant said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dayamn, found my old XP disc buried in an old computer software box I just unpacked.  It's currently being loaded on my test computer to see how it will run on newer hardware and if it runs well I may just use it to play older games ( I have) that won't run on anything above Vista.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You couldn't run them with DOSBox or something similar?
Click to expand...

Yes I could but I find running them on DOSBox is pretty slow.  
The biggest issue I have right now is connecting it to my home network, haven't had to manually configure a network in eons and forgot how.


----------



## Ringel05

My Gaming desktop just updated and something in the update broke it........  Having to do a reset right now........  FUCKING PISSED!!!!!!!  Will probably revert it back to Win 7........


----------



## Kat

One thing that is so annoying, is that it forces updates. You do not get options. You can go back and remove the update though. But, it keeps putting it back in.
i did that with something....and eventually MS fixed it.


----------



## FA_Q2

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dayamn, found my old XP disc buried in an old computer software box I just unpacked.  It's currently being loaded on my test computer to see how it will run on newer hardware and if it runs well I may just use it to play older games ( I have) that won't run on anything above Vista.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You couldn't run them with DOSBox or something similar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I could but I find running them on DOSBox is pretty slow.
> The biggest issue I have right now is connecting it to my home network, haven't had to manually configure a network in eons and forgot how.
Click to expand...

DOSbox artificially reduces your clock rate because many games used to rely on that for timing as well as some are unable to recognize faster clock rates for minimum system requirements.  Then you are unable to get them to install.  There is a key combo that speeds it up though (and dosbox will tell you what it is if you type in help I believe).  Have you tried this?  I had to use this when running Betrayal at Krondor and everything worked fine after stepping up the clock rate 10 or 15 times.


----------



## Ringel05

FA_Q2 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dayamn, found my old XP disc buried in an old computer software box I just unpacked.  It's currently being loaded on my test computer to see how it will run on newer hardware and if it runs well I may just use it to play older games ( I have) that won't run on anything above Vista.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You couldn't run them with DOSBox or something similar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I could but I find running them on DOSBox is pretty slow.
> The biggest issue I have right now is connecting it to my home network, haven't had to manually configure a network in eons and forgot how.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DOSbox artificially reduces your clock rate because many games used to rely on that for timing as well as some are unable to recognize faster clock rates for minimum system requirements.  Then you are unable to get them to install.  There is a key combo that speeds it up though (and dosbox will tell you what it is if you type in help I believe).  Have you tried this?  I had to use this when running Betrayal at Krondor and everything worked fine after stepping up the clock rate 10 or 15 times.
Click to expand...

I know what clock rate is........  As for the rest, I know what clock rate is........


----------



## FA_Q2

Ringel05 said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dayamn, found my old XP disc buried in an old computer software box I just unpacked.  It's currently being loaded on my test computer to see how it will run on newer hardware and if it runs well I may just use it to play older games ( I have) that won't run on anything above Vista.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You couldn't run them with DOSBox or something similar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I could but I find running them on DOSBox is pretty slow.
> The biggest issue I have right now is connecting it to my home network, haven't had to manually configure a network in eons and forgot how.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DOSbox artificially reduces your clock rate because many games used to rely on that for timing as well as some are unable to recognize faster clock rates for minimum system requirements.  Then you are unable to get them to install.  There is a key combo that speeds it up though (and dosbox will tell you what it is if you type in help I believe).  Have you tried this?  I had to use this when running Betrayal at Krondor and everything worked fine after stepping up the clock rate 10 or 15 times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know what clock rate is........  As for the rest, I know what clock rate is........
Click to expand...

LOL.

Ctrl-F12.  Speeds up the emulated processor.

Performance - DOSBoxWiki
Has some other speed tweaks there as well.  Nothing should run slowly on dosbox considering that the power requirements for these programs is in an age when the Pentium was lightning fast.  The wiki claims that dosbox tries to match the program needs but I have never seen that as a reliable factor.  It almost always started off to slow for me but after speeding it up everything works very well in my experience.


----------



## Montrovant

Montrovant said:


> I've been having a weird issue where every time I boot to my Win7 partition, the clock is 5 hours ahead.  I just go and have it recheck the internet clock it's set on, but it's annoying.
> 
> I wonder if Windows is upset it isn't my main partition on this PC?



I think I have fixed the problem.

Apparently it's an issue with how the OS's view the hardware clock.  Linux looks at the UTC/GMT time, while Windows looks at local time.  I could have changed the registry in Windows, but instead I did a little edit in Linux so that it doesn't default to UTC.  

A quick boot from Linux to Windows kept the same time.  Hopefully that's done with.

The only problem I had was taking a while figuring out just HOW to edit the file I needed to change.  I don't use the command line much, so when I go searching for a fix and the answers I get just say, "Edit /etc/default/rcS so UTC=no"  I have to spend way too long determining how I actually do that.  Eventually I found a post that explained in layman's terms (actually, it gave me a command to do it in GUI).  That's my big complaint about Linux (outside of game incompatibility) : when people discuss it they usually assume the reader is more knowledgeable about things than I am.  Then I have to go find help to understand the help.


----------



## Ringel05

Montrovant said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been having a weird issue where every time I boot to my Win7 partition, the clock is 5 hours ahead.  I just go and have it recheck the internet clock it's set on, but it's annoying.
> 
> I wonder if Windows is upset it isn't my main partition on this PC?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have fixed the problem.
> 
> Apparently it's an issue with how the OS's view the hardware clock.  Linux looks at the UTC/GMT time, while Windows looks at local time.  I could have changed the registry in Windows, but instead I did a little edit in Linux so that it doesn't default to UTC.
> 
> A quick boot from Linux to Windows kept the same time.  Hopefully that's done with.
> 
> The only problem I had was taking a while figuring out just HOW to edit the file I needed to change.  I don't use the command line much, so when I go searching for a fix and the answers I get just say, "Edit /etc/default/rcS so UTC=no"  I have to spend way too long determining how I actually do that.  Eventually I found a post that explained in layman's terms (actually, it gave me a command to do it in GUI).  That's my big complaint about Linux (outside of game incompatibility) : when people discuss it they usually assume the reader is more knowledgeable about things than I am.  Then I have to go find help to understand the help.
Click to expand...

People tend to forget that the vast majority of people are like they were once, ignorant of how to do what they do now.  
Because I know a little most people assume I know a lot, I have to explain their misassumption and ask for detailed , step by step instructions STARTING at step one, not step 10.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Montrovant said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been having a weird issue where every time I boot to my Win7 partition, the clock is 5 hours ahead.  I just go and have it recheck the internet clock it's set on, but it's annoying.
> 
> I wonder if Windows is upset it isn't my main partition on this PC?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have fixed the problem.
> 
> Apparently it's an issue with how the OS's view the hardware clock.  Linux looks at the UTC/GMT time, while Windows looks at local time.  I could have changed the registry in Windows, but instead I did a little edit in Linux so that it doesn't default to UTC.
> 
> A quick boot from Linux to Windows kept the same time.  Hopefully that's done with.
> 
> The only problem I had was taking a while figuring out just HOW to edit the file I needed to change.  I don't use the command line much, so when I go searching for a fix and the answers I get just say, "Edit /etc/default/rcS so UTC=no"  I have to spend way too long determining how I actually do that.  Eventually I found a post that explained in layman's terms (actually, it gave me a command to do it in GUI).  That's my big complaint about Linux (outside of game incompatibility) : when people discuss it they usually assume the reader is more knowledgeable about things than I am.  Then I have to go find help to understand the help.
Click to expand...


True...
Just FYI in case you run into a similar situation someday...in Linux if you need to edit any system file like that, simply do a "sudo pico [PATH]" command. So in this case the command would be sudo pico /etc/default/rcS
sudo makes the command as superuser, which is required to alter any system file. Which is a good thing. Linux isolates all system files, requiring a password to edit them. One of the reasons it is much harder to write a virus to infect a Linux machine. "pico" is a built-in simple text editor in virtually all Linux distros.


----------

